# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Μεγάλη αναμονη στο 13888. Διαβάστε το γιατι....

## callcenters

*Σε περίπτωση που κάποιοι αναρωτιούνται γιατι οταν προσπαθούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τις υπηρεσίες 13888 του ΟΤΕ και περιμένουν με τις ώρες στο ακουστικό ωφείλουμε σαν εργαζόμενοι στα εν λόγω τηλεφωνικά κέντρα να ενημερώσουμε το κοινό.*

Είμαστε εκείνοι που σου σηκώνουν τα τηλέφωνα σαν καλείς στο 13888 για τις τηλεφωνικές βλάβες/ υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ. Άραγε γνωρίζεις πως…

αν και εργαζόμαστε στα κτήρια του ΟΤΕ, δεν είμαστε υπάλληλοι ΟΤΕ  αλλά μισθωμένοι υπάλληλοι θυγατρικών (oteplus, evalue) που τις χρησιμοποιεί για να προσλαμβάνει εξευτελιστικά φτηνό προσωπικό; 

οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δουλεύουμε 6ωρα και 4ωρα με τους μισθούς μας να κυμαίνονται από 200 έως 350 ευρώ;

θεωρούμαστε και από τον ίδιο τον όμιλο του ΟΤΕ ως πλήρως αναλώσιμο προσωπικό που δουλεύει με 6μηνες ακόμα και μηνιαίες συμβάσεις;

*η μεγάλη αναμονή στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα οφείλεται στο ελάχιστο προσωπικό που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κάθε φορά αφού πολλοί παραιτούνται μην αντέχοντας τις συνθήκες εργασίας;* 

δεν τηρούνται ούτε οι βασικές συνθήκες υγιεινής στους χώρους εργασίας μας με χώρους που θυμίζουν εργοτάξια και με προσωπικό εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιείται από κοινού;

*δεχόμαστε μεγάλη πίεση ώστε να κλείνουμε τους πελάτες όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα αφού μετράει μόνο η ταχύτητα και όχι η ουσιαστική εξυπηρέτηση;* 

εργαζόμαστε σε απαρχαιωμένους υπολογιστές που διαρκώς κολλάνε κάνοντας πολύ συχνά την δουλειά μας από δύσκολη ως αδύνατη;

περνάμε ώρες ολόκληρες καθισμένοι σε ελαττωματικά και άβολα καθίσματα με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί από εμάς να έχουμε αποκτήσει σκελετικά προβλήματα;

είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να επαναλαμβάνουμε διαρκώς σαν αυτόματα τις ίδιες πάντα φράσεις αφού η τυπολατρία υπερέχει της ουσιαστικής εξυπηρέτησης των πελατών;

σε επίπεδο αναξιοκρατίας συναγωνίζεται επάξια τις παλιές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που ανεξάρτητα από την προσπάθεια επιβραβεύονται μόνο εκείνοι που έχουν τις κατάλληλες γνωριμίες;

δεχόμαστε καθημερινά λεκτική βία από τους πελάτες που δικαιολογημένα ταλαιπωρούνται από την αναμονή στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα;  

δουλεύουμε σε 24ωρα κυλιόμενα ωράρια με διαφορετικές ώρες καθημερινά  (συμπεριλαμβανομένων Κυριακών και αργιών) αποκλείοντας μας από μια φυσιολογική ζωή;

οι περισσότεροι από εμάς προσληφθήκαμε ως πτυχιούχοι αλλά αμειβόμαστε με τον κατώτατο μισθό ως ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες δίχως κανένα επίδομα;

*Τώρα λοιπόν που γνωρίζεις όλα τα παραπάνω θα θυμάσαι πως κάθε φορά που καλείς τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα  του ΟΤΕ δεν έρχεσαι σε επικοινωνία με κάποιους ράθυμους υπαλλήλους που απλά βαριούνται να σηκώσουν το τηλέφωνο βάζοντας σε στην αναμονή, μα με ένα εργασιακό κάτεργο με εξοντωτικούς ρυθμούς εργασίας που η απληστία των εργοδοτών υποβαθμίζει διαρκώς.*

Αναδημοσίευση απο http://katergote.tumblr.com

----------


## mzaf

Επιβεβαιώνω....πρόσφατα χρειάστηκε να καλέσω το 13888 και η αναμονή ήταν απίστευτη!Μου έφερε στο μυαλό τις "αλησμόνητες" στιγμές της forthnet

----------


## makakas

καλα οτι νάνε :Razz:

----------


## mzaf

> καλα οτι νάνε


Δηλαδή?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> καλα οτι νάνε


Καλημέρα.

Δούλεψε πρώτα σε κάνα τέτοιο και μιλάς μετά.

----------


## blade_

> καλα οτι νάνε


σοφη επιλογη του nickname σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## manicx

Είναι γνωστό ότι τα παιδιά στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο φεύγουν και το προσωπικό είναι λίγο. Η OTEplus θα πετάξει την καυτή πατάτα στην eValue και ο θεός βοηθός. Σημειωτέον ότι όποτε έχω τηλεφωνήσει τα παιδιά ήταν ευγενικότατα. Ακόμη και αυτό το 'αυτόματα' που αναφέρθηκε, το έχω αντιμετωπίσει με σεβασμό επαναλαμβάνοντας το 'μη αγχώνεσαι'. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι υπάρχει τρομερή πίεση. Τι να πω; Λυπάμαι να διαβάζω τέτοια.

----------


## balandis

κατι πρεπει να γινει στη χωρα μας.το φιλαρακι με 2 διπλωματα φευγει γερμανια γιατι δεν βρισκει στο επαγγελμα του και αναγκαστηκα δουλευει στα σκουπιδια οχι στα σκουπιδιαρικα αλλα καπου αλλου με μολις 500 ευρω.

----------


## Verde

Ειναι κρίμα νεα παιδιά με μόρφωση και πτυχία να πηγαίνουν χαμένα σε θέσεις οτι νάναι κι απο την άλλη στην ίδια εταιρεία (ΟΤΕ) να δουλεύουν ενα σωρό ανεύθυνο-άσχετοι πρώην δημόσιοι που και αμοιβονται πολυ καλύτερα και ειναι εντελώς αναποτελεσματικοί (το θέτω όσο πιο κομψά μπορώ) κι έχουν και συμαντιμες θέσεις.


 Πάντως πρόσφατα μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη γιατι ξεχάσανε και μπέρδεψαν μια αίτηση μας και γενικά χαςανε τη μπάλα για.... 3 μήνες!!! Μονο!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:

----------


## Zus

Γίνονται αυτά στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ? Εγώ πίστευα ότι συμβαίνουν μόνο στους.. εναλλακτικούς.  :Whistle:

----------


## FuS

Προσωπικά πάντως επιβεβαιώνω πως ισχύει *ο,τι* γράφει ο callcenters και μέσα σε αυτά έρχεται να προστεθεί και η δυσλειτουργία του sbl.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> κατι πρεπει να γινει στη χωρα μας.το φιλαρακι με 2 διπλωματα φευγει γερμανια γιατι δεν βρισκει στο επαγγελμα του και αναγκαστηκα δουλευει στα σκουπιδια οχι στα σκουπιδιαρικα αλλα καπου αλλου με μολις 500 ευρω.


Σύντροφοι Βαλάντη δεν τα λες καλά τα πράγματα
Είμαστε ένα έθνος πτυχιούχων… όλοι έχουν ένα πτυχίο.. κανείς δεν θέλει να γίνει εργάτης.. ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και όλοι θέλουν μια θεσούλα καλό μισθό και την βόλεψη τους..
Δεν το κατακρίνω αλλά δεν μπορεί όλοι μας να πιάσουμε ένα γραφιάκη και να βάζουμε σφραγίδες…
Και υδραυλικός να γίνει δεν είναι ντροπή.. και πορτοκάλια και ελιές να μαζέψει πάλι ντροπή δεν είναι…
Όπως και δεν είναι απαραίτητο λόγο του ότι πήρε δυο πτυχία με το ζόρι να πρέπει να έχει και μια ανάλογη θέση.

----------


## balandis

ναι το δεχομαι αλλα οι μισθοι μας ειναι της πεινας.επρεπε ομως να υπαρχουν και θεσεις εργασιας για νεους...δεν λεω να γινουν ολοι γιατροι!

----------


## alexgk

Από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο. Από τον ΟΤΕ των καλοβολεμένων και βαριεστημένων υπαλλήλων στον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα. Οι υπάλληλοι πάντως είναι ευγενέστατοι και μπράβο τους που προσφέρουν ποιοτική εργασία. Για το κυλιόμενο ωράριο και την εργασία Σάββατο - Κυριακή - Αργίες είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει. Εκείνο που δεν πρέπει να γίνεται είναι να μην πληρώνονται τις ημέρες αυτές με παραπάνω αποδοχές. Πράγματι είμαστε χώρα πτυχιούχων. Και γιατί όχι; Όταν στα γυμνάσια και στα λύκεια οι καθηγητές περνάν τους μαθητές ενώ θα έπρεπε να τους άφηναν στην ίδια τάξη, όταν στο πανεπιστήμιο περνάς και με βαθμό κάτω από τη βάση και όταν στο πανεπιστήμιο προχωράς με τη βοήθεια πολιτικών παρατάξεων ή καθηγητών που βαρέθηκαν να σε κόβουν τότε γιατί να μην είμαστε χώρα πτυχιούχων; Υπάρχουν καλοί πτυχιούχοι. Και καλοί απόφοιτοι λυκείων. Και δεν είναι ντροπή να μην είσαι καλός στα γράμματα αλλά σε μία τέχνη. Το κακό είναι να επιβραβεύεσαι όταν δεν είσαι καλός στα γράμματα ή στην τέχνη μαθαίνοντας έτσι πως μπορείς να προχωράς στην κοινωνία χωρίς να έχεις προσόντα. Στην πορεία μάλιστα αρχίζεις να απαιτείς κιόλας να επιλέγεσαι ενώ δεν έχεις τα προσόντα. Και το καταφέρνεις πολλές φορές γιατί ο μπάρμπας στην Κορώνη ζει.

----------


## balandis

εμενα παντως ειρθε τεχνικος σπιτι μου και αργια .ειχα θεμα με τη μητρικη  που ειχε παθει προβλημα με τον κεραυνο.ειμαι παρα πολυ ικανοποιημενος με τη hol τα τελευταια 2 απο 3 χρονια.οτι εχω χρειαστει αμεσως να το ελενξουν!!

----------


## john84

Προς ενημέρωση σας όσοι ανοικουν στην ΕValue, δεν ανοικουν πραγματικά εκεί αλλα σε τρίτο outsorcing σε εταιρίες όπως οι Manpower η Μέλλον κλπ....

----------


## lewton

Κρίμα πάντως γιατί πριν 5-6 χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ και οι συνθήκες εργασίας στο τηλεφωνικό του κέντρο ήταν φάρος και ελπίζαμε να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα για να βελτιώσουν οι άλλοι τις συνθήκες, όχι να γίνει ισοπέδωση προς τα κάτω.

----------


## nikraven

υπάρχουν νεότερα για κάποια παιδιά
που δουλεύουν στα call centers.
Βέβαια δεν υπάρχει διευκρίνηση αν ισχύει η μεταφορά τους στην e-value με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, πάντως εγώ όσα χρόνια είχα ΟΤΕ που ήταν πολλά τόσο σε ISDN όσο και σε PSTN με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και με τους τεχνικούς δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα! όποτε ζήτησα κάτι έγινε γρήγορα και στα τηλέφωνα πάντα το σήκωναν γρήγορα και άριστη εξυπηρέτηση. Αν είχαν και καλύτερες τιμές ακόμα σε ΟΤΕ θα ήμουνα.
Επειδή και εγώ εκτός των άλλων είμαι και σε τηλέφωνα τους καταλαβαίνω απολύτως...

----------


## Billys100

...χρειαστηκα προσφατα να επικοινωνησω για θεμα φιλου (δεν εχω Οτε πουθενα εδω & χρονια) και πραγματικα
μου εκανε εντυπωση η ...ατελειωτη αναμονη! 2 καφεδες επινες ανετα,και το απεδωσα σε πιθανη 'ωρα αιχμης' !
τελικα δν ηταν αυτος ο λογος,απο οτι διαβαζω...μαλιστα! :Embarassed: 
τι να πεις...παντου πλεον συμβαινουν τετοιες καταστασεις,δυστυχως!...

----------


## nikraven

> ...χρειαστηκα προσφατα να επικοινωνησω για θεμα φιλου (δεν εχω Οτε πουθενα εδω & χρονια) και πραγματικα
> μου εκανε εντυπωση η ...ατελειωτη αναμονη! 2 καφεδες επινες ανετα,και το απεδωσα σε πιθανη 'ωρα αιχμης' !
> τελικα δν ηταν αυτος ο λογος,απο οτι διαβαζω...μαλιστα!
> τι να πεις...παντου πλεον συμβαινουν τετοιες καταστασεις,δυστυχως!...


και δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός που σου έκανε εντύπωση αυτή η μεγάλη αναμονή.
Πολύς κόσμος κάνει παράπονα αλλά δυστυχώς τα πράγματα έχουν όπως περιγράφονται στο πρώτο post του νήματος.

----------


## maik

Καποια golden boys ομως εχουν παρει μπονους αρκετες δεκαδες χιλαδες € γιατι προτειναν και εφαρμοσαν αυτα τα συστηματα.
Ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν μιλησει ποτε σε πελατη , ουτε για καλημερα.
Ολα στον βωμο της αυξησης του κερδους και της επιτευξης των "στοχων". Ολη μερα μπροστα σε ενα excel να μετρανε αποδοσεις , χρονους αποκρισης, και οτι αλλο τους κατεβει στο κεφαλι μονο και μονο για δικαιολογησουν την θεση τους. Αλεξιπτωτιστες που ηρθαν απο το πουθενα στον ΟΤΕ. Στην προηγουμενη δουλεια τους , ισως πουλουσαν παπουτσια ή ζαχαρωτα. 
Ανθρωποι που αν τους ρωτησεις τι ακριβως γινεται οταν καποιος σηκωσει το ακουστικο για να καλεσει καποιον αλλο δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα.
Εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο τηλεπικοινωνιες αλλα εχουν πολυ μεγαλη γλωσσα για να γλυφουν και να ρουφιανευουν. Υπερφιαλα παιδαρια που νομιζουν οτι με ενα πτυχιο  μαρκετινγκ ειναι master of the universe. 
Τα αποτελεσματα θα φανουν συντομα, πολυ συντομα.

----------


## nikraven

> Καποια golden boys ομως εχουν παρει μπονους αρκετες δεκαδες χιλαδες € γιατι προτειναν και εφαρμοσαν αυτα τα συστηματα.
> *Ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν μιλησει ποτε σε πελατη , ουτε για καλημερα.*
> Ολα στον βωμο της αυξησης του κερδους και της επιτευξης των "στοχων". Ολη μερα μπροστα σε ενα excel να μετρανε αποδοσεις , χρονους αποκρισης, και οτι αλλο τους κατεβει στο κεφαλι μονο και μονο για δικαιολογησουν την θεση τους. Αλεξιπτωτιστες που ηρθαν απο το πουθενα στον ΟΤΕ. Στην προηγουμενη δουλεια τους , ισως πουλουσαν παπουτσια ή ζαχαρωτα. 
> Ανθρωποι που αν τους ρωτησεις τι ακριβως γινεται οταν καποιος σηκωσει το ακουστικο για να καλεσει καποιον αλλο δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα.
> Εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο τηλεπικοινωνιες αλλα εχουν πολυ μεγαλη γλωσσα για να γλυφουν και να ρουφιανευουν. Υπερφιαλα παιδαρια που νομιζουν οτι με ενα πτυχιο  μαρκετινγκ ειναι master of the universe. 
> Τα αποτελεσματα θα φανουν συντομα, πολυ συντομα.


ακριβώς όλα αυτά και είναι και λίγα.
Και την νύφη την πληρώνουν τα παιδιά των call centers που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν
τον κάθε τέτοιο μανατζαρέο για να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι και οι αποδόσεις
και απο την άλλη να αντιμετωπίσουν τον κάθε πελάτη που θα καλέσουν στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Anasazi

Επειδη εχω εργαστει σε 2 διαφορετικα call centers,και στα 2 στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη....απλα να πω οτι μου φαινεται αδιανοητο να υπαρχει αλλος λαος με τοσο μεγαλη μεριδα αγραμματων,σξεστων ψευτοτραμπουκων.

Παιρνει ο καθε πουθενας,βριζει,φωναζει και το παιζει παντογνωστης χωρις να εχει την παραμικρη ιδεα για το οτιδηποτε.

Θυμαμαι ενα τηλεφωνημα απο περσυ που με πηρε να με ρωτησει γιατι δεν εχει ιντερνετ και δεν ειχε συνδεσει καν τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο πανω στο ρουτερ....και οταν του ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος μου λεει " Τοτε γιατι λετε οτι ειναι ασυρματο το ρουτερ??? " και μου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.

----------


## xmperop1

> Καποια golden boys ομως εχουν παρει μπονους αρκετες δεκαδες χιλαδες € γιατι προτειναν και εφαρμοσαν αυτα τα συστηματα.
> Ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν μιλησει ποτε σε πελατη , ουτε για καλημερα.
> Ολα στον βωμο της αυξησης του κερδους και της επιτευξης των "στοχων". Ολη μερα μπροστα σε ενα excel να μετρανε αποδοσεις , χρονους αποκρισης, και οτι αλλο τους κατεβει στο κεφαλι μονο και μονο για δικαιολογησουν την θεση τους. Αλεξιπτωτιστες που ηρθαν απο το πουθενα στον ΟΤΕ. Στην προηγουμενη δουλεια τους , ισως πουλουσαν παπουτσια ή ζαχαρωτα. 
> Ανθρωποι που αν τους ρωτησεις τι ακριβως γινεται οταν καποιος σηκωσει το ακουστικο για να καλεσει καποιον αλλο δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα.
> Εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο τηλεπικοινωνιες αλλα εχουν πολυ μεγαλη γλωσσα για να γλυφουν και να ρουφιανευουν. Υπερφιαλα παιδαρια που νομιζουν οτι με ενα πτυχιο  μαρκετινγκ ειναι master of the universe. 
> Τα αποτελεσματα θα φανουν συντομα, πολυ συντομα.


Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω.
Ασχετοι με πτυχίο και απαράδεκτοι.
Τα ζούσα καθημερινά.

----------


## goku

> Επειδη εχω εργαστει σε 2 διαφορετικα call centers,και στα 2 στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη....απλα να πω οτι μου φαινεται αδιανοητο να υπαρχει αλλος λαος με τοσο μεγαλη μεριδα αγραμματων,σξεστων ψευτοτραμπουκων.
> 
> Παιρνει ο καθε πουθενας,βριζει,φωναζει και το παιζει παντογνωστης χωρις να εχει την παραμικρη ιδεα για το οτιδηποτε.
> 
> *Θυμαμαι ενα τηλεφωνημα απο περσυ που με πηρε να με ρωτησει γιατι δεν εχει ιντερνετ και δεν ειχε συνδεσει καν τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο πανω στο ρουτερ....και οταν του ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος μου λεει " Τοτε γιατι λετε οτι ειναι ασυρματο το ρουτερ??? " και μου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.*




Off Topic


		Δεν έχω δουλέψει σε call center, αλλά έχω πάει σε ένα σπίτι γνωστού μου για να του συνδέσω το ρούτερ, και μου είπε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## lewton

Ως απορία είναι απόλυτα λογική από άσχετο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι την ακούν συνέχεια και στην τεχνική υποστήριξη παρόχων σε άλλες χώρες. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο καθένας να ξέρει από τεχνολογία, ειδικά όταν (ευτυχώς) έχει γίνει στρατηγικός στόχος το να μπουν όλοι στο Internet.

Η διαφορά είναι στην επιθετικότητα και τον τραμπουκισμό των Ελλήνων. Αλλά αυτά τα βλέπουμε παντού στην καθημερινότητα. Πχ σε πατάει ο άλλος και σε βρίζει και από πάνω, ενώ σε πολιτισμένα μέρη τον πατάς εσύ και ζητάει συγγνώμη.

----------


## Anasazi

> Ως απορία είναι απόλυτα λογική από άσχετο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι την ακούν συνέχεια και στην τεχνική υποστήριξη παρόχων σε άλλες χώρες. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο καθένας να ξέρει από τεχνολογία, ειδικά όταν (ευτυχώς) έχει γίνει στρατηγικός στόχος το να μπουν όλοι στο Internet.
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι στην επιθετικότητα και τον τραμπουκισμό των Ελλήνων. Αλλά αυτά τα βλέπουμε παντού στην καθημερινότητα. Πχ σε πατάει ο άλλος και σε βρίζει και από πάνω, ενώ σε πολιτισμένα μέρη τον πατάς εσύ και ζητάει συγγνώμη.


Ναι δεν ανεφερα οτι με το καλημερα ουρλιαζε και ελεγε οτι η εταιρεια ειναι μπουρ**λο και οτι "θα κανει καταγγελια".

----------


## lewton

> Ναι δεν ανεφερα οτι με το καλημερα ουρλιαζε και ελεγε οτι η εταιρεια ειναι μπουρ**λο και οτι "θα κανει καταγγελια".


Εντάξει, Έλληνας ήταν.  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> σε πατάει ο άλλος και σε βρίζει και από πάνω[/B], ενώ σε πολιτισμένα μέρη τον πατάς εσύ και ζητάει συγγνώμη.


Το γνωστό, "παρ' το πόδι σου κάτω απ'το δικό μου, ρέ"   :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Επειδη εχω εργαστει σε 2 διαφορετικα call centers,και στα 2 στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη....απλα να πω οτι μου φαινεται αδιανοητο να υπαρχει αλλος λαος με τοσο μεγαλη μεριδα αγραμματων,σξεστων ψευτοτραμπουκων.
> 
> Παιρνει ο καθε πουθενας,βριζει,φωναζει και το παιζει παντογνωστης χωρις να εχει την παραμικρη ιδεα για το οτιδηποτε.
> 
> Θυμαμαι ενα τηλεφωνημα απο περσυ που με πηρε να με ρωτησει γιατι δεν εχει ιντερνετ και δεν ειχε συνδεσει καν τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο πανω στο ρουτερ....και οταν του ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος μου λεει " Τοτε γιατι λετε οτι ειναι ασυρματο το ρουτερ??? " και μου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.


Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα μάλλον είναι ατυχές .... Απλά επειδή είμαι ένας από τους τραμπούκους αλλά γνώστης τραμπούκος όπως λες απλά όταν πληρώνεις έχεις και απαιτήσεις !  Επίσης να αναφέρω και ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που δουλεύουν σε τέτοια call center έχουν πολλή βασική γνώση του αντικειμένου σε τέτοιο σημείο που λένε τεράστιες μπαρούφες και με στόμφο ή ύφος και το χειρότερο είναι ότι τις υλοποιούν κιόλας !!!! 

Τεχνικός Forthnet σε πελάτη του (γνωστός μου)  για μην πολυλογώ  του είπε ότι έφταιγε το laptop και να το πετάξει επειδή δεν έβλεπε το wifi ξαφνικά ! Μάλιστα μπήκε και το έκανε Reset και του έφτιαξε άλλα 2 SSID (δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί) βέβαια δεν είδε ποτέ κανένα ! Τέλειωσε η κλήση λέγοντάς το ποιο πάνω για το laptop... 

Μπήκα στον router έσβησα ότι είχε κάνει και στο 1ο που είχε φτιάξει άλλαξα απλά την συχνότητα εκπομπής και το είδε...το κατά fortnet για πέταμα laptop !

Επειδή κάνω υποστήριξη λόγω δουλειάς όχι σε προϊόντα τέτοια αλλά σε software έχω να πω ότι είναι τεράστια ιστορία το κομμάτι αυτό !
Ο πελάτης μπορεί να καλέσει και να πεί οτιδήποτε ...Εσύ ως τεχνικός πρέπει να μπορείς να :
    1. Διαχειριστείς τα νεύρα του.... για να βγάλεις άκρη και όχι να λειτουργήσεις ώς ψυχίατρος !
    2. Να βρεις το πρόβλημα
    3. Να το επιλύσεις και όχι να λες ότι ναι απλά για να κλήσεις το τηλέφωνο με ψεύτικο success !
    4. Να είσαι ευγενικός με τον πελάτη ! Ο πελάτης εκείνη την ώρα χάνει λεφτά γιατί πληρώνει κάτι που δεν έχει ! Το να είσαι ειρωνικός/τσαντίλας/φωτεινός 
        άσχετος παντογνώστης το καταλαβαίνει κάποιος και τον τσαντίζει περισσότερο !

κ.τ.λ.π.....

Είναι και άλλα βέβαια αλλά καλή χρονιά !

Οπως και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ είχε μια πολύ καλή υπηρεσία εξυπηρέτησης και την χάλασεεεεεε.... Ελπίζω να μην χαλάσει και την υπηρεσία παροχής INTERNET γιατί την κάτσαμε την βάρκα ! Τουλάχιστον δεν χρειάζεται συχνά να τους καλούμε !

Καλή χρονιά !

----------


## Anasazi

Δεν ειναι καθολου ατυχες,αν δε μπορει καποιος να φερεται ευγενικα ας μη παιρνει καν τηλεφωνο. Κι αν καταλαβεις οτι σου λεει βλακειες πες ευχαριστω πολυ,κλεισ'το ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ,επειδη οντως πληρωνεις και θες τα λεφτα σου να πιανουν τοπο.

Τα γκαρισματα και οι πηθικισμοι δε βοηθανε κανεναν....εχω την ελπιδα οτι γυρω στο 7.000 μ.Χ. θα το καταλαβουν οι νεοελληνες και αυτο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή κάνω υποστήριξη λόγω δουλειάς όχι σε προϊόντα τέτοια αλλά σε software έχω να πω ότι είναι τεράστια ιστορία το κομμάτι αυτό !
> Ο πελάτης μπορεί να καλέσει και να πεί οτιδήποτε ...Εσύ ως τεχνικός πρέπει να μπορείς να :
>     1. Διαχειριστείς τα νεύρα του.... για να βγάλεις άκρη και όχι να λειτουργήσεις ώς ψυχίατρος !


Οχι αγαπητε...δεν ειμαι ουτε ψυχιατρος ουτε ψυχολογικος σακος του μποξ για να ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ακουω τα κομπλεξ του καθε πεταμενου. Δεν πληρωνομαι για αυτο. Δε πληρωνομουν δηλαδη γιατι εφυγα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.

Εκτος αν του αρεσει να μιλαω και εγω με αυτον τον τροπο να δουμε που θα καταληξει η συζητηση.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειναι καθολου ατυχες,αν δε μπορει καποιος να φερεται ευγενικα ας μη παιρνει καν τηλεφωνο. Κι αν καταλαβεις οτι σου λεει βλακειες πες ευχαριστω πολυ,κλεισ'το ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ,επειδη οντως πληρωνεις και θες τα λεφτα σου να πιανουν τοπο.
> 
> Τα γκαρισματα και οι πηθικισμοι δε βοηθανε κανεναν....εχω την ελπιδα οτι γυρω στο 7.000 μ.Χ. θα το καταλαβουν οι νεοελληνες και αυτο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι αγαπητε...δεν ειμαι ουτε ψυχιατρος ουτε ψυχολογικος σακος του μποξ για να ακουω τα κομπλεξ του καθε *πεταμενου*.
> ...



Μάλλον δεν είναι δουλειά για εσένα το να έχεις να κάνεις με πελάτες,   υποθέτω μάλιστα ότι όταν είσαι εσυ πελάτης να κάνεις τα ίδια με αυτούς που λες τώρα  ελληνάρες.

----------


## DVader

> Ως απορία είναι απόλυτα λογική από άσχετο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι την ακούν συνέχεια και στην τεχνική υποστήριξη παρόχων σε άλλες χώρες. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο καθένας να ξέρει από τεχνολογία, ειδικά όταν (ευτυχώς) έχει γίνει στρατηγικός στόχος το να μπουν όλοι στο Internet.
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι στην επιθετικότητα και τον τραμπουκισμό των Ελλήνων. Αλλά αυτά τα βλέπουμε παντού στην καθημερινότητα. Πχ σε πατάει ο άλλος και σε βρίζει και από πάνω, ενώ σε πολιτισμένα μέρη τον πατάς εσύ και ζητάει συγγνώμη.


Εφόσον θέλεις να συγκρίνεις τους ξένους με τους Έλληνες θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψην σου και το γεγονός ότι οι ξένοι όταν κάνουν πατάτα ξέρουν να ζητάνε συγγνώμη είτε γραπτώς είτε με άλλους τρόπους ! Το έχω δεί άπειρες φορές με τους ξένους σε πολλά πράγματα... Πότε το Forthnet/ΟΤΕ/HOL/Cyta/..... ζήτησε συγγνώμη για μία πατάτα που έγινε ....? Όλο οι άλλοι φταίνε ...εμείς δεν φταίμε ποτέ σε τίποτα ! Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε πάντα απλά λέω ότι γενικά υπάρχει το αίσθημα ότι κανείς από την εταιρεία δεν σε υπολογίζει,σέβεται και δεν σκέφτετε τα λεφτά που πληρώνεις ! Οπότε με αυτή την λογική παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τα χώνεις όπου βρεις ! Δεν είναι ελληνική νοοτροπία είναι αντίδραση απλά !

Π.χ 
3 μήνες πριν με πήρε ο οτε να μου πει να κάνω αναβάθμιση στην ταχύτητα όντως 1000% σίγουρος ότι πιάσω 5mbit παραπάνω..Τούμπες έκανε και γλύψιμο μέχρι το πάτωμα !  Έκανα την αναβάθμιση πήρα βέβαια 500κ παραπάνω και έμπλεξα με την Τ.Υ που ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ μου είπαν αυτό πιάνει η περιοχή μου και ότι ο συνάδελφός τους δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε και μίλαγε στην τύχη ! Φταίω εγώ μετά για τον τραμπουκισμό... και το βρισίδι ..? Υπόψην ότι ο συνάδελφος που είπε τις χαζομάρες είναι άφαντος.... Εχω το όνομά του αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον βρω πουθενά ! 2 μέρες τον έψαχνα ! Τα 20 Ευρώ που πλήρωσα με διαφορές στους λογαριασμούς ακόμα προσπαθώ να πάρω ......Ακόμα το ελέγχουν στον ΟΤΕ με τις κλήσεις ! Θα είναι το γραπτό αίτημα που θα κάνω με το νέο έτος !


Και δεν είναι βέβαια μόνο αυτό το παράδειγμα...Εχω πάρα πολλά μα πάρα πολλά !  Εγώ προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω κανέναν τους πλέον και όπως φέρονται φέρομαι και θα τους κράζω κιόλας !!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα μάλλον είναι ατυχές .... Απλά επειδή είμαι ένας από τους τραμπούκους αλλά γνώστης τραμπούκος όπως λες απλά όταν πληρώνεις έχεις και απαιτήσεις !  Επίσης να αναφέρω και ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που δουλεύουν σε τέτοια call center έχουν πολλή βασική γνώση του αντικειμένου σε τέτοιο σημείο που λένε τεράστιες μπαρούφες και με στόμφο ή ύφος και το χειρότερο είναι ότι τις υλοποιούν κιόλας !!!! 
> 
> Τεχνικός Forthnet σε πελάτη του (γνωστός μου)  για μην πολυλογώ  του είπε ότι έφταιγε το laptop και να το πετάξει επειδή δεν έβλεπε το wifi ξαφνικά ! Μάλιστα μπήκε και το έκανε Reset και του έφτιαξε άλλα 2 SSID (δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί) βέβαια δεν είδε ποτέ κανένα ! Τέλειωσε η κλήση λέγοντάς το ποιο πάνω για το laptop... 
> 
> Μπήκα στον router έσβησα ότι είχε κάνει και στο 1ο που είχε φτιάξει άλλαξα απλά την συχνότητα εκπομπής και το είδε...το κατά fortnet για πέταμα laptop !


Δεν είναι δουλειά της forthnet η υποστήριξη στο φόρητο του πελάτη

----------


## Anasazi

> Μάλλον δεν είναι δουλειά για εσένα το να έχεις να κάνεις με πελάτες,   υποθέτω μάλιστα ότι όταν είσαι εσυ πελάτης να κάνεις τα ίδια με αυτούς που λες τώρα  ελληνάρες.


Υποθετεις λαθος,6 μερες εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ λογω βλαβης στην περιοχη. Πηρα 1 φορα,μου ειπαν θα σας ειδοποιησουμε οταν λυθει,τελος.

Αντιθετως....μου εκατσαν περιπτωσεις που επαιρνε τυπος 3 φορες τη μερα και εβριζε ασταματητα,λες και ετσι θα αλλαξει κατι.

Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν ειναι καθολου ατυχες,αν δε μπορει καποιος να φερεται ευγενικα ας μη παιρνει καν τηλεφωνο. Κι αν καταλαβεις οτι σου λεει βλακειες πες ευχαριστω πολυ,κλεισ'το ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ,επειδη οντως πληρωνεις και θες τα λεφτα σου να πιανουν τοπο.
> 
> Τα γκαρισματα και οι πηθικισμοι δε βοηθανε κανεναν....εχω την ελπιδα οτι γυρω στο 7.000 μ.Χ. θα το καταλαβουν οι νεοελληνες και αυτο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι αγαπητε...δεν ειμαι ουτε ψυχιατρος ουτε ψυχολογικος σακος του μποξ για να ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ακουω τα κομπλεξ του καθε πεταμενου. Δεν πληρωνομαι για αυτο. Δε πληρωνομουν δηλαδη γιατι εφυγα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.
> ...


Φιλαράκο αν δεν σου αρέσει η υποστήριξη να την κάνεις ! Γιατί αυτά έχει ! 

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ !!!

Δεν μίλησε κανείς ούτε για πιθηκισμούς ούτε για γκαρίσματα...  Εγώ απλά εξέφρασα για το πόσο ασόβαρη είναι η κατάσταση με των υποστηρίξεων στους παρόχους ! Τίποτα παραπάνω !

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Υποθετεις λαθος,6 μερες εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ λογω βλαβης στην περιοχη. Πηρα 1 φορα,μου ειπαν θα σας ειδοποιησουμε οταν λυθει,τελος.*
> 
> Αντιθετως....μου εκατσαν περιπτωσεις που επαιρνε τυπος 3 φορες τη μερα και εβριζε ασταματητα,λες και ετσι θα αλλαξει κατι.
> 
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις.


Θα μου πεις τι παίρνεις κι έκατσες 6 μέρες ήρεμος?
Εγώ 6 μέρες χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο στη δουλειά, γίνομαι πύραυλος    :Mad:

----------


## DVader

> Δεν είναι δουλειά της forthnet η υποστήριξη στο φόρητο του πελάτη


Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες και βιάστηκες να μιλήσεις ! Εγώ δεν μίλησα για φορητό του πελάτη ..αλλά για τον router ο οποίος ώς εξοπλισμός του παροχου πρέπει να είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένος ώστε να παίζουν όλες οι συσκευές ! Εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα το laptop αλλά τον router... Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα !

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα μου πεις τι παίρνεις κι έκατσες 6 μέρες ήρεμος?
> Εγώ 6 μέρες χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο στη δουλειά, γίνομαι πύραυλος


Κοίτα αν το θέλεις για δουλειά ειδικά καλά κάνεις και είσαι πύραυλος !

----------


## Anasazi

> Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες και βιάστηκες να μιλήσεις ! Εγώ δεν μίλησα για φορητό του πελάτη ..αλλά για τον router ο οποίος ώς εξοπλισμός του παροχου πρέπει να είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένος ώστε να παίζουν όλες οι συσκευές ! Εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα το laptop αλλά τον router... Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα !


Ωστε να παιζουν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευες? Αυτο ποιος σου το ειπε?

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα μου πεις τι παίρνεις κι έκατσες 6 μέρες ήρεμος?
> Εγώ 6 μέρες χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο στη δουλειά, γίνομαι πύραυλος


Και πυραυλος να γινεις τι θα αλλαξει? Για πες μου.

----------


## lewton

> Φιλαράκο αν δεν σου αρέσει η υποστήριξη να την κάνεις ! Γιατί αυτά έχει ! 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ !!!
> 
> Δεν μίλησε κανείς ούτε για πιθηκισμούς ούτε για γκαρίσματα...  Εγώ απλά εξέφρασα για το πόσο ασόβαρη είναι η κατάσταση με των υποστηρίξεων στους παρόχους ! Τίποτα παραπάνω !


Αν το έγραφες και σε σωστά Ελληνικά σίγουρα δε θα ήσουν εσύ!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και πυραυλος να γινεις τι θα αλλαξει? Για πες μου.


O πάροχος. Να πτωχεύσει κι αυτός. Κι αν τον λένε ΟΤΕ να πτωχεύσει κι αυτός.
Ας ζήσει μόνο η vodafone   :Razz: 
Και να γίνει διαχωρισμός δικτύου. Να γίνει δημόσιο.
Αλλιώς θα τακιμιάσω με τους Τούρκους (και τις Τουρκάλες).
Για backup

----------


## sdikr

> Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες και βιάστηκες να μιλήσεις ! Εγώ δεν μίλησα για φορητό του πελάτη ..αλλά για τον router ο οποίος ώς εξοπλισμός του παροχου πρέπει να είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένος ώστε να παίζουν όλες οι συσκευές ! Εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα το laptop αλλά τον router... Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κοίτα αν το θέλεις για δουλειά ειδικά καλά κάνεις και είσαι πύραυλος !


Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε κανάλια για το ασύρματο εως το 13,  στην Αμερική έχουν εως το 11, τυχαίνει μερικές φόρες τα φορητά να έχουν ρύθμιση για το ασύρματο σαν χωρά την αμερική.
Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που το κανάλι ήταν σωστό και το φορητό δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί, πάλι είναι θέμα του φορητού
Καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε

----------


## DVader

> Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε κανάλια για το ασύρματο εως το 13,  στην Αμερική έχουν εως το 11, τυχαίνει μερικές φόρες τα φορητά να έχουν ρύθμιση για το ασύρματο σαν χωρά την αμερική.
> Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που το κανάλι ήταν σωστό και το φορητό δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί, πάλι είναι θέμα του φορητού
> Καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε


Ότι πεις ...  

Εγώ απλά ξέρω ότι το ρύθμισα να παίζει στην Ελλάδα το κανάλι εκπομπής ενώ ήταν σε κάτι άκυρο και όχι Ελλάδα ή Αυτόματο (δεν θυμάμαι τι μετά από τόσο καιρό) και έπαιξε χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στο laptop...
Τώρα εσύ λες ότι φταίει το laptop .... Δεν θα σου χαλάσω χατήρι ... Οτι πεις !!!  Πάντως ο router έφταιγε !!

----------


## Anasazi

> Ότι πεις ...  
> 
> Εγώ απλά ξέρω ότι το ρύθμισα να παίζει στην Ελλάδα το κανάλι εκπομπής ενώ ήταν σε κάτι άκυρο και όχι Ελλάδα ή Αυτόματο (δεν θυμάμαι τι μετά από τόσο καιρό) και έπαιξε χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στο laptop...
> Τώρα εσύ λες ότι φταίει το laptop .... Δεν θα σου χαλάσω χατήρι ... Οτι πεις !!!  Πάντως ο router έφταιγε !!


Και μερικα iPhone δε συνδεονται σε default SSID και αν το αλλαξεις συνδεονται κανονικα. Οποτε και εκει το router φταιει?

----------


## DVader

> Ωστε να παιζουν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευες? Αυτο ποιος σου το ειπε?
> 
> Αυτό το λέει το εκάστοτε τμήμα πωλήσεων του κάθε παρόχου όταν σου πουλάει την σύνδεση !! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και πυραυλος να γινεις τι θα αλλαξει? Για πες μου.


Εγώ πάντως τα χώνω ελπίζοντας ότι κάποιος ανώτερος θα τα ακούσει και θα αλλάξει κάτι !
Ελπίζοντας και σε ένα ψεύτικο συγγνώμη που ούτε αυτό δεν λένε πλέον !!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Και μερικα iPhone δε συνδεονται σε default SSID και αν το αλλαξεις συνδεονται κανονικα. Οποτε και εκει το router φταιει?


Ποτέ δεν μου έχει τύχει αυτό που λές !

----------


## Anasazi

Σου ειπε δηλαδη τμημα πωλησεων οτι θα παιξουν ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευες και αν δε παιζουν ΟΛΕΣ ειναι θεμα του ρουτερ....οκ. Εγω δεν το εχω ακουσει ποτε.

Επισης,κανενας ανωτερος δε τα ακουει και δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα με αυτον τον τροπο. Απλα μιλας ασχημα σε ενα ατομο που δεν μπορει να αλλαξει το παραμικρο και νομιζεις οτι κατι πετυχαινεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Ότι πεις ...  
> 
> Εγώ απλά ξέρω ότι το ρύθμισα να παίζει στην Ελλάδα το κανάλι εκπομπής ενώ ήταν σε κάτι άκυρο και όχι Ελλάδα ή Αυτόματο (δεν θυμάμαι τι μετά από τόσο καιρό) και έπαιξε χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στο laptop...
> Τώρα εσύ λες ότι φταίει το laptop .... Δεν θα σου χαλάσω χατήρι ... Οτι πεις !!!  Πάντως ο router έφταιγε !!


Ο τεχνικός που είχε υποστήριξη τον πελάτη σου έφταιγε,  είναι απλό

----------


## DVader

> Σου ειπε δηλαδη τμημα πωλησεων οτι θα παιξουν ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευες και αν δε παιζουν ΟΛΕΣ ειναι θεμα του ρουτερ....οκ. Εγω δεν το εχω ακουσει ποτε.
> 
> Επισης,κανενας ανωτερος δε τα ακουει και δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα με αυτον τον τροπο. Απλα μιλας ασχημα σε ενα ατομο που δεν μπορει να αλλαξει το παραμικρο και νομιζεις οτι κατι πετυχαινεις.



Έλα που το έχω ακούσει ... Γενικά έχω ακούσει ότι μπαρούφα θέλεις από όλες τις εταιρίες ... με μεγαλύτερους μπαρουφολόγους τις Forthnet/HOL !

Γενικά δεν βρίζω και δεν φωνάζω χωρίς να έχω δίκιο ! Δεν θα πάρω τηλέφωνο γιατί απλά λείπει ένα καλώδιο για παράδειγμα ! Όταν θα πάρω θα υπάρχει λόγος σοβαρός... Απλά δεν μου αρέσει η κοροϊδία και όταν συμβαίνει ναι θα φωνάζω ... και συνήθως υπάρχουν και γραπτά παράπονα... οπού εκεί βγαίνει άκρη...

Όταν έχεις όντος θέμα η φωνή είναι το μόνο μέσο που έχεις ελπίζοντας να σε ακούσει κάποιος ! Δεν είπα ότι σε ακούει απλά ελπίζεις ! 
Εφόσον δεσμεύομαι με συμβόλαιο κάπου πρέπει ο καθένας μας να πιέζει με όλους τους τρόπους που μπορεί αρκεί να είναι νόμιμοι ! Και όταν λέω νόμιμοι δεν εννοώ βωμολοχία ! Είπα ποιόν πριν για κράξιμο ...σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εννοούσα βωμολοχία !

Τις περισσότερες φορές πάντως πετυχαίνει αυτό που θέλεις !

----------


## maik

Σαν πολυ βαρβατιλα δεν εχει πεσει εδω μεσα. Προσεχετε μην σκισετε κανενα καλσον απο τον πολυ τηλεφωνικο τσαμπουκα. Ανρωτιεμαι αν εισασταν τετ-α-τετ θα τα λεγατε ολα αυτα;
Στοιχειωδης κανονας ευγενειας απαιτει να μιλαμε με τον ιδιο τονο που μας μιλανε. Το υψωμα της φωνης και οι τσαμπουκαδες δειχνουν καραβλαχο με πατεντα που αφησε το ταγαρι και επιασε το λαπτοπ.
Αν θεωρουμε οτι αδικουμαστε υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι να βρουμε το δικιο μας, οχι να τα βαζουμε τηλεφωνικα και εκ του ασφαλους με τους υπαλληλους.

----------


## Anasazi

> Σαν πολυ βαρβατιλα δεν εχει πεσει εδω μεσα. Προσεχετε μην σκισετε κανενα καλσον απο τον πολυ τηλεφωνικο τσαμπουκα. Ανρωτιεμαι αν εισασταν τετ-α-τετ θα τα λεγατε ολα αυτα;
> Στοιχειωδης κανονας ευγενειας απαιτει να μιλαμε με τον ιδιο τονο που μας μιλανε. Το υψωμα της φωνης και οι τσαμπουκαδες δειχνουν καραβλαχο με πατεντα που αφησε το ταγαρι και επιασε το λαπτοπ.
> Αν θεωρουμε οτι αδικουμαστε υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι να βρουμε το δικιο μας, οχι να τα βαζουμε τηλεφωνικα και εκ του ασφαλους με τους υπαλληλους.


+1000,ειλικρινα.

Εχω βαρεθει να τα λεω αυτα....

----------


## jomi1966

πολλή ώρα αναμονή...

----------


## Billys100

...χααλρωστε λιγο παιδια,μερες που ειναι !  :Smile: 
καποιες (αρκετες) καταστασεις ειναι καπως ετσι κ δυσκολα αλλαζουν...

----------


## DVader

Πάντως σήμερα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη περίμενα 4:50 σήμερα ! Δεν είναι πολύ πάντως !

Έτσι για την ιστορία το λέω !

----------


## tarantules9

Και ποιο το νόημα του 1ου post; 
Ωραία , πλέον γνωρίζουμε και εκ των έσω οτι οι υπάλληλοι εργάζονται για μισθούς πείνας με εξοντωτικά ωράρια και τα σχετικά.Εμείς δηλαδή τι περισσότερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Να δείξουμε κατανόηση; Όσοι μπορούμε τη δείχνουμε.
Αυτοί από τη μεριά τους τι κάνουν πέρα από το αναφέρουν τις άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας; Κάνανε καμιά καταγγελία σε κάποιον επίσημο φορέα εργασίας; 
Και εαν κάνανε καταγγελία και δεν κατάφεραν κάτι για ποιό λόγο επιμένουν να δουλεύουν στο πόστο τους και δεν παραιτούνται να πάνε να δουλέψουν αλλού;
Τους έποιασε κανείς από τα μαλλιά να υπομένουν τις συνθήκες αυτές; Πουθενά αλλού δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να βρουν δουλειά;
Πρόσφατα, στο κινητό μου cosmote με χρέωσαν για χρήση internet την οποία δεν είχα κάνει, και όταν πήρα το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης να ζητήσω εξηγήσεις, άκουσα από το αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα οτι η κλήση μου πλέον χρεώνεται και δεν είναι δωρεάν.Χρεώθηκα λοιπόν για κάτι το οποίο δεν φταίω εγώ , περίμενα περίπου 20λεπτά στην αναμονή και μου το έκλεισαν στη μάπα χωρίς να απαντήσουν.Προφανώς έκλεισε η γραμμή.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει.Λύση στο πρόβλημά μου δεν βρήκα.
Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και πάλι μετά από αναμονή μου το ξαναέκλεισαν στη μάπα.
Πήρα ανάποδες και πήγα την ίδια στιγμή σε υποκατάστημα vodafone και έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας.Την ίδια μέρα κιόλας , αφού είδαν στα κεντρικά οτι έκανα αίτηση, με παίρνουν να μου ζητήσουν εξηγήσεις...
Αφού έφαγε λοιπόν το τσάϊ της η τηλεφωνήτρια, τη ρώτησα για ποιο λόγο με χρέωσαν παράνομα για υπηρεσία την οποία δεν ζήτησα...Μούγκα από την άλλη γραμμή.Τα γύρισα κι εγώ όλα τα τηλέφωνα σε άλλη εταιρία και δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ μαζί τους.Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Αυτοί από τη μεριά τους τι κάνουν πέρα από το αναφέρουν τις άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας; Κάνανε καμιά καταγγελία σε κάποιον επίσημο φορέα εργασίας; 
> Και εαν κάνανε καταγγελία και δεν κατάφεραν κάτι για ποιό λόγο επιμένουν να δουλεύουν στο πόστο τους και δεν παραιτούνται να πάνε να δουλέψουν αλλού;
> Τους έποιασε κανείς από τα μαλλιά να υπομένουν τις συνθήκες αυτές; Πουθενά αλλού δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να βρουν δουλειά;


Υπερβολικα εκτος πραγματικοτητας....

----------


## tarantules9

> Υπερβολικα εκτος πραγματικοτητας....


Ε για να το λες εσύ κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις...

----------


## Anasazi

> Ε για να το λες εσύ κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις...


Εννοειται οτι ξερω κατι παραπανω απο μερικα ουτοπικα σχολια.

Δε ξερεις κανεναν που εκανε απεργια/καταγγελια και απολυθηκε ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ??? Γιατι εγω μονο το 2014 εμαθα 3....

Επισης,αν εχω παιδι,δανειο ή οτιδηποτε αλλο,ελα να μου πεις εσυ να παραιτηθω ετσι απλα επειδη " δε με επιασε κανεις απο τα μαλλια ".  :Clap:

----------


## tarantules9

> Εννοειται οτι ξερω κατι παραπανω απο μερικα ουτοπικα σχολια.
> 
> Δε ξερεις κανεναν που εκανε απεργια/καταγγελια και απολυθηκε ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ??? Γιατι εγω μονο το 2014 εμαθα 3....
> 
> Επισης,αν εχω παιδι,δανειο ή οτιδηποτε αλλο,ελα να μου πεις εσυ να παραιτηθω ετσι απλα επειδη " δε με επιασε κανεις απο τα μαλλια ".


Και με αυτό το σκεπτικό κανείς δεν κάνει καταγγελία και διαιωνίζεται μια άρρωστη κατάσταση.Άρα δεν μας φταίει μόνο ο εργοδότης.Βάζουμε και εμείς το χεράκι μας στην κατάσταση...
Όσο για το τυχόν δάνειο, όποιος το παίρνει χωρίς να κάνει τα κουμάντα του καλά να πάθει.Από τα δάνεια φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε.

----------


## Anasazi

> Και με αυτό το σκεπτικό κανείς δεν κάνει καταγγελία και διαιωνίζεται μια άρρωστη κατάσταση.Άρα δεν μας φταίει μόνο ο εργοδότης.Βάζουμε και εμείς το χεράκι μας στην κατάσταση...
> Όσο για το τυχόν δάνειο, όποιος το παίρνει χωρίς να κάνει τα κουμάντα του καλά να πάθει.Από τα δάνεια φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε.


Σωστα ναι,γιατι να μη κανω μια καταγγελια απο την οποια δε θα υπαρξει κανενα αποτελεσμα απλα και μονο για να χασω τη δουλεια μου και μετα να κανω κανενα χρονο να βρω αλλη??

Για τα δανεια και για το πως φτασαμε εκει που φτασαμε,ασχολιαστο. Τα νοικοκυρια εφεραν τα μνημονια,εχεις δικιο,οχι η αλλη που εβαζε στα χαλια της κροσια 5.000 ευρω απο τα λεφτα του κοσμου.

Προφανως οι μιζες των δισεκατομμυριων εχουν ιδια βαρυτητα με τα δανεια των καταναλωτων. 

Μονο απο το Τζημερο εχω ακουσει κατι τετοια.

----------


## tarantules9

Αγαπητέ το ξέρω οτι η αλήθεια σε πονάει αλλά όταν πας και μου παίρνεις καταναλωτικό δάνειο 10 χιλιάρικα με 17% ή 20% ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσο επιτόκιο και παίρνεις μισθό 700 ευρώ ή ακόμα χειρότερα πολύ πιο κάτω , δεν σου φταίει κανείς αλλά η κούτρα σου.
Όταν πας και παίρνεις στεγαστικό για σπίτι των 200.000 ευρώ όταν οι δυνατότητές σου είναι για σπίτι των 80 χιλιάδων δεν σου φταίω εγώ.
Όταν πας και παίρνεις αμάξι των 20.000 ευρώ όταν στην πραγματικότητα η οικονομική σου κατάσταση αντιστοιχεί σε αμάξι των 6000 ευρώ δεν σου φταίω εγώ.
Κάτσε τώρα κάνε την πάπια σαρέσει δεν σαρέσει.Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.Αποδέξου τη.
Εαν δεν σου αρέσει, μπορείς να εκφράσεις ελεύθερα την άποψή σου λιαν συντόμως στις 25 Γενάρη...

----------


## Anasazi

> Αγαπητέ το ξέρω οτι η αλήθεια σε πονάει αλλά όταν πας και μου παίρνεις καταναλωτικό δάνειο 10 χιλιάρικα με 17% ή 20% ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσο επιτόκιο και παίρνεις μισθό 700 ευρώ ή ακόμα χειρότερα πολύ πιο κάτω , δεν σου φταίει κανείς αλλά η κούτρα σου.
> Όταν πας και παίρνεις στεγαστικό για σπίτι των 200.000 ευρώ όταν οι δυνατότητές σου είναι για σπίτι των 80 χιλιάδων δεν σου φταίω εγώ.
> Όταν πας και παίρνεις αμάξι των 20.000 ευρώ όταν στην πραγματικότητα η οικονομική σου κατάσταση αντιστοιχεί σε αμάξι των 6000 ευρώ δεν σου φταίω εγώ.
> Κάτσε τώρα κάνε την πάπια σαρέσει δεν σαρέσει.Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.Αποδέξου τη.
> Εαν δεν σου αρέσει, μπορείς να εκφράσεις ελεύθερα την άποψή σου λιαν συντόμως στις 25 Γενάρη...


Η αληθεια δε με ποναει,οι μπαρουφες με ενοχλουν. Υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα. Κατσε και πληρωνε ΔΕΗ 500 ευρω και ΕΝΦΙΑ κτλ κτλ κτλ χωρις κανενα δανειο με μισθο 500 ευρω.....δεν ειναι ολοι μεγιστανες ουτε ιδιοφυιες της οικονομιας σαν εσενα για να τα βγαζουν περα. 

Ουτε με 200 μνημονια δε στρωνει αυτη η χωρα. Και το ποιος κανει την παπια φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις. Κατσε να κατηγορεις τα παιδια που παιρνουν 2.5 ευρω την ωρα.

Ραγιας μια ζωη θα ειναι αυτος ο λαος και θα το γουσταρει κιολας.

----------


## tarantules9

> Η αληθεια δε με ποναει,οι μπαρουφες με ενοχλουν. Υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα. Κατσε και πληρωνε ΔΕΗ 500 ευρω και ΕΝΦΙΑ κτλ κτλ κτλ χωρις κανενα δανειο με μισθο 500 ευρω.....δεν ειναι ολοι μεγιστανες ουτε ιδιοφυιες της οικονομιας σαν εσενα για να τα βγαζουν περα. 
> 
> Ουτε με 200 μνημονια δε στρωνει αυτη η χωρα. Και το ποιος κανει την παπια φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις. Κατσε να κατηγορεις τα παιδια που παιρνουν 2.5 ευρω την ωρα.
> 
> Ραγιας μια ζωη θα ειναι αυτος ο λαος και θα το γουσταρει κιολας.


Το ξέρω αγαπητέ οτι πρέπει να ξεβολευτούμε από τις VDSL μας , τις αμαξάρες μας , τις κινητάρες μας και τις λοιπές ανέσεις μας , αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε και αλλιώς...
Και φυσικά και κατηγορώ αυτούς που παίρνουν 2,5 ευρώ την ώρα (όπως λες) όταν έχω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια αρκετούς από αυτούς να κυκλοφορούν με κινητά της τάξης των 500 και πλέον ευρώ.
Όσο για τη ΔΕΗ των 500 ευρώ και τον ΕΝΦΙΑ στα οποία συμφωνούμε οτι είναι άδικα (δεν το αμφισβήτησε κανείς), σε ξαναπροτρέπω να δείξεις την δυσαρέσκειά σου στις 25 Γενάρη...

----------


## Anasazi

> Το ξέρω αγαπητέ οτι πρέπει να ξεβολευτούμε από τις VDSL μας , τις αμαξάρες μας , τις κινητάρες μας και τις λοιπές ανέσεις μας , αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε και αλλιώς...
> Και φυσικά και κατηγορώ αυτούς που παίρνουν 2,5 ευρώ την ώρα (όπως λες) όταν έχω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια αρκετούς από αυτούς να κυκλοφορούν με κινητά της τάξης των 500 και πλέον ευρώ.
> Όσο για τη ΔΕΗ των 500 ευρώ και τον ΕΝΦΙΑ στα οποία συμφωνούμε οτι είναι άδικα (δεν το αμφισβήτησε κανείς), σε ξαναπροτρέπω να δείξεις την δυσαρέσκειά σου στις 25 Γενάρη...


Και επειδη εχεις δει μερικους,φταιμε ΟΛΟΙ εμεις για τα χαλια μας και οχι αυτοι που τσεπωναν δισεκατομμυρια. 

Προσφατα διαβασα (αν αληθευουν τα στοιχεια) οτι ενα καναλι χρωσταει σε δανεια 100 εκατομμυρια ευρω και οτι τα γραφεια καποιου κομματος χρωστανε στη ΔΕΗ 500.000. 

Στον αντιποδα,ας δουμε την περιπτωση μιας οικογενειας σεισμοπληκτων που απο το 1999 ζουν ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΥΛΥΣΜΟ : 

«Βρισκόμαστε εδώ από το 2000, ήμασταν η πρώτη οικογένεια που μπήκε στον καταυλισμό. Το ρεύμα μας το έκοψαν 25 Φεβρουαρίου του 2014 λόγω των οφειλών μας προς την ΔΕΗ -ύψους 20.000 ευρώ- και μας προέτρεψαν να κάνουμε διακανονισμό, δηλαδή να πληρώνουμε 600 ευρώ τον μήνα συν τον τρέχοντα λογαριασμό. Πώς, όμως, να γίνει αυτό, αφού εγώ είμαι άνεργη εδώ και 20 μήνες και ο σύζυγός μου τώρα συμπληρώνει τον 18ο μήνα ως άνεργος; Εμείς, δεν έχουμε 43 λεπτά του ευρώ για να πάρουμε ψωμί από το σούπερ μάρκετ, πού να τα βρούμε αυτά τα λεφτά;» είπε.

Αρκετα off topic βγηκα,το σταματαω εδω.

----------


## tarantules9

> Και επειδη εχεις δει μερικους,φταιμε ΟΛΟΙ εμεις για τα χαλια μας και οχι αυτοι που τσεπωναν δισεκατομμυρια. 
> 
> Προσφατα διαβασα (αν αληθευουν τα στοιχεια) οτι ενα καναλι χρωσταει σε δανεια 100 εκατομμυρια ευρω και οτι τα γραφεια καποιου κομματος χρωστανε στη ΔΕΗ 500.000. 
> 
> Στον αντιποδα,ας δουμε την περιπτωση μιας οικογενειας σεισμοπληκτων που απο το 1999 ζουν ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΥΛΥΣΜΟ : 
> 
> «Βρισκόμαστε εδώ από το 2000, ήμασταν η πρώτη οικογένεια που μπήκε στον καταυλισμό. Το ρεύμα μας το έκοψαν 25 Φεβρουαρίου του 2014 λόγω των οφειλών μας προς την ΔΕΗ -ύψους 20.000 ευρώ- και μας προέτρεψαν να κάνουμε διακανονισμό, δηλαδή να πληρώνουμε 600 ευρώ τον μήνα συν τον τρέχοντα λογαριασμό. Πώς, όμως, να γίνει αυτό, αφού εγώ είμαι άνεργη εδώ και 20 μήνες και ο σύζυγός μου τώρα συμπληρώνει τον 18ο μήνα ως άνεργος; Εμείς, δεν έχουμε 43 λεπτά του ευρώ για να πάρουμε ψωμί από το σούπερ μάρκετ, πού να τα βρούμε αυτά τα λεφτά;» είπε.
> 
> Αρκετα off topic βγηκα,το σταματαω εδω.


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις το παράδειγμα με τους σεισμόπληκτους , είναι η κλασική περίπτωση βλέπω το δέντρο και χάνω το δάσος...
ΝΑΙ , φυσικά και το κράτος με τη μορφή που έχει πάρει εδώ και χρόνια είναι ανεπαρκέστατο να προστατέψει ευπαθείς κοινωνικές ομάδες, ΝΑΙ γίνεται πανηγύρι με όλους αυτούς τους μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες , μεγαλοεκδότες , μεγαλο....δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι που μασάνε δις χωρίς να μένουν ατιμώρητοι, ΑΛΛΑ να ξέρεις κάτι...
Από τους απλούς εργαζόμενους που αναγκάζονται να δουλεύουν με τις όποιες άσχημες συνθήκες και δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να παραιτηθούν , η πλειοψηφία τους, αλλά όχι όλοι, είναι αυτοί που έπαιρναν τα δάνεια αβέρτα τις καλές εποχές χωρίς να έχουν τα οικονομικά εχέγγεια και τώρα ήρθαν σε τόσο δύσκολη οικονομική κατάσταση, κυκλοφορούσαν με δίλιτρα των 50 χιλιάδων, και και και ,ενώ το υπόλοιπο μικρό ποσοστό "τέντωναν τα πόδια τους" μέχρι εκεί που τους έπαιρνε και είναι οι πραγματικά αδικημένοι της όλης υπόθεσης.
Μάλιστα , ερωτηθείς ένας διευθυντής γνωστής τράπεζας σε μια εκπομπή για το τι γινόταν με τα δάνεια τις καλές εποχές, είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά οτι ακόμα και ένα ζώο να πέρναγε στα γκισέ της τράπεζάς του, είχαν εντολές να του δώσουν δάνειο χωρίς να εξετάσουν το τι είναι ο άλλος και τι έχει.
Ε κάποτε το πανηγύρι έπρεπε να τελειώσει δεν νομίζεις; Απλά την ομπρέλα μας την τράβηξαν νωρίς και είμαστε όλοι εκτεθημένοι στη "βροχή".
Η διαφορά είναι οτι άλλος έχει ψιλοβραχεί και άλλος έχει γίνει λούτσα...
Και ξαναλέω, για τα κακώς κείμενα της παρούσας διαστρεβλωμένης κατάστασης, ιδού η ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα: 25 Γενάρη.

----------


## maik

Μαζι τα φαγαμε

----------


## DVader

> Και ποιο το νόημα του 1ου post; 
> Ωραία , πλέον γνωρίζουμε και εκ των έσω οτι οι υπάλληλοι εργάζονται για μισθούς πείνας με εξοντωτικά ωράρια και τα σχετικά.Εμείς δηλαδή τι περισσότερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Να δείξουμε κατανόηση; Όσοι μπορούμε τη δείχνουμε.
> Αυτοί από τη μεριά τους τι κάνουν πέρα από το αναφέρουν τις άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας; Κάνανε καμιά καταγγελία σε κάποιον επίσημο φορέα εργασίας; 
> Και εαν κάνανε καταγγελία και δεν κατάφεραν κάτι για ποιό λόγο επιμένουν να δουλεύουν στο πόστο τους και δεν παραιτούνται να πάνε να δουλέψουν αλλού;
> Τους έποιασε κανείς από τα μαλλιά να υπομένουν τις συνθήκες αυτές; Πουθενά αλλού δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να βρουν δουλειά;
> Πρόσφατα, στο κινητό μου cosmote με χρέωσαν για χρήση internet την οποία δεν είχα κάνει, και όταν πήρα το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης να ζητήσω εξηγήσεις, άκουσα από το αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα οτι η κλήση μου πλέον χρεώνεται και δεν είναι δωρεάν.Χρεώθηκα λοιπόν για κάτι το οποίο δεν φταίω εγώ , περίμενα περίπου 20λεπτά στην αναμονή και μου το έκλεισαν στη μάπα χωρίς να απαντήσουν.Προφανώς έκλεισε η γραμμή.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει.Λύση στο πρόβλημά μου δεν βρήκα.
> Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και πάλι μετά από αναμονή μου το ξαναέκλεισαν στη μάπα.
> Πήρα ανάποδες και πήγα την ίδια στιγμή σε υποκατάστημα vodafone και έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας.Την ίδια μέρα κιόλας , αφού είδαν στα κεντρικά οτι έκανα αίτηση, με παίρνουν να μου ζητήσουν εξηγήσεις...
> Αφού έφαγε λοιπόν το τσάϊ της η τηλεφωνήτρια, τη ρώτησα για ποιο λόγο με χρέωσαν παράνομα για υπηρεσία την οποία δεν ζήτησα...Μούγκα από την άλλη γραμμή.Τα γύρισα κι εγώ όλα τα τηλέφωνα σε άλλη εταιρία και δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ μαζί τους.Απλά τα πράγματα.


Απολύτως μια χαρά τα λες ! Κανείς δεν τους πίεσε να κάτσουν ... Δέχομαι ότι εξαναγκάζονται από τις συνθήκες ζωής να υπομένουν πράγματα αλλά πραγματικά είναι πολύ ουτοπικό να πως κάτι παραπάνω και στο κάτω κάτω δεν με νοιάζει ... Όταν εργάζονται εκπροσωπούν μια εταιρεία και όχι τον εαυτό τους με τις όποιες ανάγκες τους ....έτσι και εγώ απαιτώ από την εταιρεία!

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αληθεια δε με ποναει,οι μπαρουφες με ενοχλουν. Υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα. Κατσε και πληρωνε ΔΕΗ 500 ευρω και ΕΝΦΙΑ κτλ κτλ κτλ χωρις κανενα δανειο με μισθο 500 ευρω.....δεν ειναι ολοι μεγιστανες ουτε ιδιοφυιες της οικονομιας σαν εσενα για να τα βγαζουν περα. 
> 
> Ουτε με 200 μνημονια δε στρωνει αυτη η χωρα. Και το ποιος κανει την παπια φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις. Κατσε να κατηγορεις τα παιδια που παιρνουν 2.5 ευρω την ωρα.
> 
> Ραγιας μια ζωη θα ειναι αυτος ο λαος και θα το γουσταρει κιολας.


Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το 13888 ? Πραγματικά καμία όμως !  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις το παράδειγμα με τους σεισμόπληκτους , είναι η κλασική περίπτωση βλέπω το δέντρο και χάνω το δάσος...
> ΝΑΙ , φυσικά και το κράτος με τη μορφή που έχει πάρει εδώ και χρόνια είναι ανεπαρκέστατο να προστατέψει ευπαθείς κοινωνικές ομάδες, ΝΑΙ γίνεται πανηγύρι με όλους αυτούς τους μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες , μεγαλοεκδότες , μεγαλο....δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι που μασάνε δις χωρίς να μένουν ατιμώρητοι, ΑΛΛΑ να ξέρεις κάτι...
> Από τους απλούς εργαζόμενους που αναγκάζονται να δουλεύουν με τις όποιες άσχημες συνθήκες και δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να παραιτηθούν , η πλειοψηφία τους, αλλά όχι όλοι, είναι αυτοί που έπαιρναν τα δάνεια αβέρτα τις καλές εποχές χωρίς να έχουν τα οικονομικά εχέγγεια και τώρα ήρθαν σε τόσο δύσκολη οικονομική κατάσταση, κυκλοφορούσαν με δίλιτρα των 50 χιλιάδων, και και και ,ενώ το υπόλοιπο μικρό ποσοστό "τέντωναν τα πόδια τους" μέχρι εκεί που τους έπαιρνε και είναι οι πραγματικά αδικημένοι της όλης υπόθεσης.
> Μάλιστα , ερωτηθείς ένας διευθυντής γνωστής τράπεζας σε μια εκπομπή για το τι γινόταν με τα δάνεια τις καλές εποχές, είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά οτι ακόμα και ένα ζώο να πέρναγε στα γκισέ της τράπεζάς του, είχαν εντολές να του δώσουν δάνειο χωρίς να εξετάσουν το τι είναι ο άλλος και τι έχει.
> Ε κάποτε το πανηγύρι έπρεπε να τελειώσει δεν νομίζεις; Απλά την ομπρέλα μας την τράβηξαν νωρίς και είμαστε όλοι εκτεθημένοι στη "βροχή".
> Η διαφορά είναι οτι άλλος έχει ψιλοβραχεί και άλλος έχει γίνει λούτσα...
> Και ξαναλέω, για τα κακώς κείμενα της παρούσας διαστρεβλωμένης κατάστασης, ιδού η ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα: 25 Γενάρη.


Πως σχετίζονται όλα αυτά με την αναμονή και το πως εξυπηρετούν ..?

----------


## tarantules9

> Πως σχετίζονται όλα αυτά με την αναμονή και το πως εξυπηρετούν ..?


Μα δεν σχετίζονται...Απλά ήταν προσωπική απάντηση σε συνφορουμίτη...

----------


## FuS

> Απολύτως μια χαρά τα λες ! Κανείς δεν τους πίεσε να κάτσουν ... Δέχομαι ότι εξαναγκάζονται από τις συνθήκες ζωής να υπομένουν πράγματα αλλά πραγματικά είναι πολύ ουτοπικό να πως κάτι παραπάνω και στο κάτω κάτω δεν με νοιάζει ... Όταν εργάζονται εκπροσωπούν μια εταιρεία και όχι τον εαυτό τους με τις όποιες ανάγκες τους ....έτσι και εγώ απαιτώ από την εταιρεία!


Προφανώς δεν σε νοιάζει και είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας.
Εάν σε ένοιαζε θα απευθυνόσουν επίσημα στον οτέ και σε εκείνους που έχουν δημιουργήσει αυτή την κατάσταση. Αντ' αυτού, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και απαιτείς και κράζεις την όποια (ή όποιον) agent βγάζοντας μειονεκτικά κόμπλεξ και απωθημένα.
Συγχαρητήρια, είναι βολικό για σένα εξάλλου. Επειδή δεν μπορεί (εσύ νιώθεις έτσι) και δεν γουστάρει η αφεντιά σου να τα βάλει με αυτούς που πρέπει, τα βάζεις με την agent και μας λες και ύστερα ότι τα βάζεις με την εταιρία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Επίσης, μην ξεχάσεις την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρεις ληγμένο προιόν στο super market, να πας να κράξεις την υπάλληλο στο ταμείο.
Έτσι κάνουν οι νοικοκύρηδες.

----------


## DVader

> Μα δεν σχετίζονται...Απλά ήταν προσωπική απάντηση σε συνφορουμίτη...


A !OK !

- - - Updated - - -




> Προφανώς δεν σε νοιάζει και είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας.
> Εάν σε ένοιαζε θα απευθυνόσουν επίσημα στον οτέ και σε εκείνους που έχουν δημιουργήσει αυτή την κατάσταση. Αντ' αυτού, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και απαιτείς και κράζεις την όποια (ή όποιον) agent βγάζοντας μειονεκτικά κόμπλεξ και απωθημένα.
> Συγχαρητήρια, είναι βολικό για σένα εξάλλου. Επειδή δεν μπορεί (εσύ νιώθεις έτσι) και δεν γουστάρει η αφεντιά σου να τα βάλει με αυτούς που πρέπει, τα βάζεις με την agent και μας λες και ύστερα ότι τα βάζεις με την εταιρία 
> 
> Επίσης, μην ξεχάσεις την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρεις ληγμένο προιόν στο super market, να πας να κράξεις την υπάλληλο στο ταμείο.
> Έτσι κάνουν οι νοικοκύρηδες.


Οχι έχεις άδικο ! Ένα κομμάτι της δουλειάς αυτών των υπαλλήλων είναι και η υποδοχή των παραπόνων από των πελάτες και η προώθηση τους στα κατάλληλα τμήματα για να εξυπηρετηθεί ως παραπόνο !!!!  Αυτοί όμως άντι να κάνουν αυτό κάθονται και συγκρούονται με τον καθένα οπότε το θέμα ξεφεύγει ! Λάθος τακτική ! Ξέρεις πόσες φορές ζήτησα το τμήμα παραπόνων για να εκφράσω παράπονο και δεν μου δώθηκε ποτέ !

Θα εξηγήσω περισσότερα αργότερα....Τώρα πάω για φαί και δεν μπορώ να γράψω άλλο...Έχεις άδικο πάντως !

----------


## Nikiforos

Παντως εγω εχω προβλημα στην δουλεια γιατι απο 2 μας εκαναν 4 mbps και πεφτει 15 φορες την μερα, εχω παρει τηλ, αλλες φορες δηλωσα βλαβη δεν εκαναν τιποτα και δεν με πηρε κανεις, και μετα ειδικα τις γιορτες δεν μπορω να μιλησω, περιμενω επ αοριστων.....τι να πει κανεις! ΟΤΕ σου λενε μετα..... :Thumb down:

----------


## nikraven

> Παντως εγω εχω προβλημα στην δουλεια γιατι απο 2 μας εκαναν 4 mbps και πεφτει 15 φορες την μερα, εχω παρει τηλ, αλλες φορες δηλωσα βλαβη δεν εκαναν τιποτα και δεν με πηρε κανεις, και μετα ειδικα τις γιορτες δεν μπορω να μιλησω, περιμενω επ αοριστων.....τι να πει κανεις! ΟΤΕ σου λενε μετα.....


και για την δική σου περίπτωση αλλά και για άλλες τόσες περιπτώσεις  
φταίει ότι έχει γραφτεί στον πρώτο post του νήματος.

----------


## Nikiforos

> και για την δική σου περίπτωση αλλά και για άλλες τόσες περιπτώσεις  
> φταίει ότι έχει γραφτεί στον πρώτο post του νήματος.


Να αλλαξουμε εταιρια τοτε μηπως?  :Whistle:  :Thinking:  το θεμα ειναι οτι η γραμμη πεφτει 15 φορες την μερα και μιλαμε για επαγγελματικο χωρο και οχι για οικια! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ απλα.... :Thumb down:  και η πλακα ειναι οτι ειμαι ποση ωρα αναμονη καποιος πελατης ερχεται και πρεπει να το κλεισω και μετα φτου.....καντιλια και απο την αρχη! και ξανα το ιδιο.
Να συμπληρωσω οτι εχω φιλους στον ΟΤΕ και γνωριζω ολα αυτα που λεει το αρχικο αρθρο ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καλα. Καταλαβαινω τον χρονο αναμονης και λογικο ειναι και σε αλλες εταιριες το ιδιο γινεται οσον αφορα τον χρονο.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω μιλησει και αλλη φορα και δεν παιρνει μετα κανεις τεχνικος, ενω πχ με την 4net με ειχαν παρει 10 τηλεφωνα μεχρι να φτιαχτει το προβλημα μου οταν ειχα στην αρχη. 
Τα προβληματα μας σε μια εταιρια που εργαζομαστε δεν πρεπει να βγαινουν στους πελατες. Με την ιδια λογικο ολοι στο δημοσιο δλδ πχ εφοριες κτλ επειδη τους κανει βλακειες το κρατος πρεπει να κανουν νουμερα στους πολιτες.
Αν συμβαινει αυτη η τακτικη ειναι ακρως απαραδεκτη.
Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μην εχει και στο forum εδω OTE support οπως εχει η forthnet? ενας λογος που την γουσταρα με 1000 και συνεχιζω ειναι αυτος! ουτε 1 φορα δεν πηρα τηλεφωνο στο τεχνικο τμημα. Εγραφα στο forum και με παιρνανε παρα πολυ γρηγορα πισω.

----------


## nikraven

> Να αλλαξουμε εταιρια τοτε μηπως?  το θεμα ειναι οτι η γραμμη πεφτει 15 φορες την μερα και μιλαμε για επαγγελματικο χωρο και οχι για οικια! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ απλα.... και η πλακα ειναι οτι ειμαι ποση ωρα αναμονη καποιος πελατης ερχεται και πρεπει να το κλεισω και μετα φτου.....καντιλια και απο την αρχη! και ξανα το ιδιο.
> Να συμπληρωσω οτι εχω φιλους στον ΟΤΕ και γνωριζω ολα αυτα που λεει το αρχικο αρθρο ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καλα. Καταλαβαινω τον χρονο αναμονης και λογικο ειναι και σε αλλες εταιριες το ιδιο γινεται οσον αφορα τον χρονο.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω μιλησει και αλλη φορα και δεν παιρνει μετα κανεις τεχνικος, ενω πχ με την 4net με ειχαν παρει 10 τηλεφωνα μεχρι να φτιαχτει το προβλημα μου οταν ειχα στην αρχη. 
> Τα προβληματα μας σε μια εταιρια που εργαζομαστε δεν πρεπει να βγαινουν στους πελατες. Με την ιδια λογικο ολοι στο δημοσιο δλδ πχ εφοριες κτλ επειδη τους κανει βλακειες το κρατος πρεπει να κανουν νουμερα στους πολιτες.
> Αν συμβαινει αυτη η τακτικη ειναι ακρως απαραδεκτη.
> Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μην εχει και στο forum εδω OTE support οπως εχει η forthnet? ενας λογος που την γουσταρα με 1000 και συνεχιζω ειναι αυτος! ουτε 1 φορα δεν πηρα τηλεφωνο στο τεχνικο τμημα. Εγραφα στο forum και με παιρνανε παρα πολυ γρηγορα πισω.


φίλε μου μήπως και αν αλλάξεις εταιρία θα αλλάξει τίποτα??
Σε όλες τις εταιρίες γίνεται ο πανικός και σε όλες τις εταιρίες διαμαρτύρονται.
Αν υπήρχε έστω μία εταιρία που θα δούλευε σωστά και θα εκτιμούσε τον πελάτη της τότε πιστεύω θα είμασταν όλοι πελάτες σε αυτήν. :Smile: 
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι ο επαγγελματίας πρέπει να έχει πιο άμεση εξυπηρέτηση
σε σχέση με έναν απλό πελάτη αλλά είπαμε ότι το θέμα ''εξυπηρέτηση'' είναι πονεμένο.
Οσον αφορά το αν θα πρέπει να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κάποιος τεχνικός για την βλάβη σου το κανονικό είναι ότι πρέπει να σε πάρει.
Αλλά για να σε καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός ή κάποιος agent απαραίτητη προυπόθεση είναι να καταφέρεις να μιλήσεις πρώτα με το call center. :Smile: 
Μετά υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία ελέγχων και επιπέδων για να καταλήξει η βλάβη σου στα χέρια κάποιου τεχνικού.
(χωρίς να αποκλείεται η περίπτωση αποκατάστασης της βλάβης μέσω των υπολογιστικών συστημάτων των επιπέδων διαχείρισης)
Στην απορία σου γιατί δεν υπάρχει εδώ στο φόρουμ section με support OTE
σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω και ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ τον λόγο.
(μάλλον τον φαντάζομαι και δεν έχει σχέση με το forum αλλά δεν γίνεται να τον γράψω.)

----------


## maik

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι ο επαγγελματίας πρέπει να έχει πιο άμεση εξυπηρέτηση
> σε σχέση με έναν απλό πελάτη


Διαφωνω με αυτο. Τοσο ο επαγγελματιας οσο και ο πιτσιρικας που παιζει παιχνιδια και λιωνει στο facebook, αλλα και η γιαγια που ειναι μονη στο σπιτι *πληρωνουν το ιδιο*. Αρα δικαιουνται την ιδια εξυπηρετηση. 
Αν υπηρχε ξεχωριστο πακετο με επιπλεον κοστος για τους επαγγελματιες τοτε ΝΑΙ.

----------


## goku

> Διαφωνω με αυτο. Τοσο ο επαγγελματιας οσο και ο πιτσιρικας που παιζει παιχνιδια και λιωνει στο facebook, αλλα και η γιαγια που ειναι μονη στο σπιτι *πληρωνουν το ιδιο*. Αρα δικαιουνται την ιδια εξυπηρετηση. 
> Αν υπηρχε ξεχωριστο πακετο με επιπλεον κοστος για τους επαγγελματιες τοτε ΝΑΙ.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες πληρώνουν το ίδιο; Γιατί κοιτάω στα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα του ΟΤΕ αυτή την στιγμή, και δεν είναι τα ίδια με τα οικιακά προγράμματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες πληρώνουν το ίδιο; Γιατί κοιτάω στα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα του ΟΤΕ αυτή την στιγμή, και δεν ειναι τα ίδια με τα οικιακά προγράμματα.


καλημερα, εχεις δικιο δεν ειναι το ιδιο, εμεις βαλαμε την adsl σε ιδιωτικο ονομα οχι της εταιριας, το αλλαξαμε δλδ, ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο.



> Διαφωνω με αυτο. Τοσο ο επαγγελματιας οσο και ο πιτσιρικας που παιζει παιχνιδια και λιωνει στο facebook, αλλα και η γιαγια που ειναι μονη στο σπιτι *πληρωνουν το ιδιο*. Αρα δικαιουνται την ιδια εξυπηρετηση. 
> Αν υπηρχε ξεχωριστο πακετο με επιπλεον κοστος για τους επαγγελματιες τοτε ΝΑΙ.


Εγω παντως δεν το ειπα αυτο, ειπα οτι ειμαι σε επαγγελματικο χωρο και εχω μεγαλο προβλημα, οχι ομως να εξυπηρετουν εμας ποιο γρηγορα. Ασε που η γραμμη ειναι σε ιδιωτη το ονομα οχι στης εταιριας γιατι εχει χαμηλοτερες τιμες.



> φίλε μου μήπως και αν αλλάξεις εταιρία θα αλλάξει τίποτα??
> Σε όλες τις εταιρίες γίνεται ο πανικός και σε όλες τις εταιρίες διαμαρτύρονται.
> Αν υπήρχε έστω μία εταιρία που θα δούλευε σωστά και θα εκτιμούσε τον πελάτη της τότε πιστεύω θα είμασταν όλοι πελάτες σε αυτήν.


Μαλλον υπαρχει η εταιρια γιαυτο εφυγα απο τον ΟΤΕ και βλεπεις που ειμαι. Αμεση εξυπηρετηση οσες φορες τους χρειαστηκα, 1000 μπραβο απο μενα!!!!  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  αλλα ειπαμε επειδη εχει στο forum support, ΠΟΤΕ δεν πηρα τηλ, με παιρνανε αυτοι!!!! δεν γνωριζω τι κανει το τηλεφωνικο τους κεντρο λοιπον. Οποτε αν ειχε ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορω να ξερω τι θα αλλαζε....το θεμα ειναι οτι καταφερα μιλησα με ΟΤΕ δεν με παιρνει κανεις και πρεπει να περασω τον ιδιο γολγοθα, και επειδη ειμαι σε μαγαζι και σκανε πελατες ΔΕΝ μπορω και να παρω ευκολα! ειμαι το παιδι για ολες τις δουλειες δυστυχως οποτε...

----------


## nikraven

> Διαφωνω με αυτο. Τοσο ο επαγγελματιας οσο και ο πιτσιρικας που παιζει παιχνιδια και λιωνει στο facebook, αλλα και η γιαγια που ειναι μονη στο σπιτι *πληρωνουν το ιδιο*. Αρα δικαιουνται την ιδια εξυπηρετηση. 
> Αν υπηρχε ξεχωριστο πακετο με επιπλεον κοστος για τους επαγγελματιες τοτε ΝΑΙ.


μάλλον δεν το έγραψα σωστά εγώ.
Εννοείται ότι πρωταρχικός σκοπός είναι η ίδια άμεση εξυπηρέτηση σε όλους τους πελάτες εφόσον όλοι πληρώνουν
αλλά για τους επαγγελματίες θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει κάποιο team και κάποιος τηλεφωνικός αριθμός (δεν μιλάω για το 13818 που είναι για τους
μεγάλους πελάτες)στον οποίο να καταλήγουν όλα τα παράπονα και οι βλάβες τους.

----------


## maik

> μάλλον δεν το έγραψα σωστά εγώ.
> Εννοείται ότι πρωταρχικός σκοπός είναι η ίδια άμεση εξυπηρέτηση σε όλους τους πελάτες εφόσον όλοι πληρώνουν
> αλλά για τους επαγγελματίες θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει κάποιο team και κάποιος τηλεφωνικός αριθμός (δεν μιλάω για το 13818 που είναι για τους
> μεγάλους πελάτες)στον οποίο να καταλήγουν όλα τα παράπονα και οι βλάβες τους.


Νικο η υπηρεσια μεγαλων πελατων ειναι τωρα πια και για μικρους με 2-3 συνδεσεις. Και αυτοι εξυπηρετουνται απο το 13818.

Οσο για τα οικιακα και επαγγελματικα τιμολογια ειναι ιδια. Υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση στα λεγομενα επαγγελματικα πακετα που αφορουν μονο χρονους ομιλιας και συνδιασμους με κινητα.  
Με απλα λογια τοσο το καταστημα που πουλαει ρουχα οσο και ο φοιτητης μενει στον δευτερο πληρωνουν ακριβως το ιδιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικο η υπηρεσια μεγαλων πελατων ειναι τωρα πια και για μικρους με 2-3 συνδεσεις. Και αυτοι εξυπηρετουνται απο το 13818.
> Οσο για τα οικιακα και επαγγελματικα τιμολογια ειναι ιδια. Υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση στα λεγομενα επαγγελματικα πακετα που αφορουν μονο χρονους ομιλιας και συνδιασμους με κινητα.  
> Με απλα λογια τοσο το καταστημα που πουλαει ρουχα οσο και ο φοιτητης μενει στον δευτερο πληρωνουν ακριβως το ιδιο.


Επειδή δεν ασχολούμε εγώ με τους λογαριασμούς στην δουλειά δεν γνωρίζω να πω με ακρίβεια, πάντως το αφεντικό μου άλλαξε την ADSL και την πήγε στην άλλη γραμμή που έχουμε στο ιδιωτικό όνομα για καλύτερες τιμές...μου είχε πει πως είναι φτηνότερα. Τώρα πως και γιατί δεν ξέρω, πάντως αυτό έγινε. Εχει συνδυασμούς με κλήσεις σε κινητά αλλά δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες γιατί μιλάει ο ίδιος με ΟΤΕ για αυτά τα προγράμματα.

----------


## FuS

> Επειδή δεν ασχολούμε εγώ με τους λογαριασμούς στην δουλειά δεν γνωρίζω να πω με ακρίβεια, πάντως το αφεντικό μου άλλαξε την ADSL και την πήγε στην άλλη γραμμή που έχουμε στο ιδιωτικό όνομα για καλύτερες τιμές...μου είχε πει πως είναι φτηνότερα. Τώρα πως και γιατί δεν ξέρω, πάντως αυτό έγινε. Εχει συνδυασμούς με κλήσεις σε κινητά αλλά δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες γιατί μιλάει ο ίδιος με ΟΤΕ για αυτά τα προγράμματα.


Yπάρχει απλά περισσότερη ευελιξία όσον αφορά τα πακέτα ομιλίας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν γνωρίζω τι υπάρχει, απλά λέω τον λόγο που απο το όνομα της εταιρίας πήρε την ADSL και την πήγε στο ιδιωτικό νούμερο. Το θέμα είναι ότι τελικά το πρόβλημα παραμένει άλυτο. Εν ὲτη 2015 είμαστε εκεί πέρα πόσα χρόνια πίσω στις ADSL, όλη η περιοχή πάνω απο 2mbps έχει πρόβλημα, τι να πει κανείς.....
Πάντως οφείλω να πω όσες φορές είχα OTE στο παρελθόν, 2 φορές με ISDN και 1 φορά με PSTN πάντα ότι τους είχα πει το έκαναν και όλα καλά, εκτός τις τιμές φυσικά.  :Mad:

----------


## ubi

Κ Α Τ Α Ν Τ Ι Α

----------


## tagaras

και μετα σου λενε ιδιοτικοποιησεις Doich Telecom

----------


## mogsub

πάντως αυτό με την συμπεριφορά αυτών που καλούν και βρίζουν δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο μόνο. 

Tα χριστούγεννα που είχε πέσει το playstation network δημοσιεύθηκε από κάποια άτομα που δούλευαν στο call center "της" Sony το τι τράβηξαν εκείνες τις μέρες. Από συνεχή βρίσιμο μέχρι απειλές για την ζωή τους από άτομα νεαρά μέχρι γέρους.

----------


## iznodur

Σαν να καλείς στο δημόσιο σε υπηρεσία έχει καταντήσει το συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, δεν πειράζει για αυτό ο ΟΤΕ θα μας ψάχνει με κιάλια

----------


## nikraven

Oι καλύτερες ώρες για να απαντήσουν αμέσως είναι απο τις 2 τα χαράματα έως τις 6 τα χαράματα.
Απαντάνε στο πιτς φυτίλι και μαθαίνεις τι ζώδιο είναι η τηλεφωνήτρια,σε ποιό κομμωτήριο πάει,
τι άρωμα της αρέσει,ποιό είναι το σόι της,τι έχει σπουδάσει κλπ κλπ
και που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά τι άλλο μπορεί να προκύψει. :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> Oι καλύτερες ώρες για να απαντήσουν αμέσως είναι απο τις 2 τα χαράματα έως τις 6 τα χαράματα.
> Απαντάνε στο πιτς φυτίλι και μαθαίνεις τι ζώδιο είναι η τηλεφωνήτρια,σε ποιό κομμωτήριο πάει,
> τι άρωμα της αρέσει,ποιό είναι το σόι της,τι έχει σπουδάσει κλπ κλπ
> και που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά τι άλλο μπορεί να προκύψει.


ΤΟ εχεις δοκιμάσει ?

----------


## nikraven

> ΤΟ εχεις δοκιμάσει ?


yes yes.
Για την ακρίβεια 4 φορές το έκανα
και για να είμαι πιο ακριβής και οι 4 φορές ήταν κοντά στις 1 τα χαράματα και χωρίς κανένα τρελλό χρόνο αναμονής.
Να περίμενα το πολύ κανα δίλεπτο τρίλεπτο.
Θα μου πείς ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται να το κάνει όλη η Ελλάδα και να κάθεται να περιμένει ο κόσμος
πότε θα πάει το χάραμα για να εξυπηρετηθεί.
Και φυσικά εννοείται ότι δεν πιάστηκα σε συζήτηση με τις τηλεφωνήτριες περι ζωδίων και σπουδών κλπ κλπ :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> Oι καλύτερες ώρες για να απαντήσουν αμέσως είναι απο τις 2 τα χαράματα έως τις 6 τα χαράματα.


Έχω εξυπηρετηθεί ταχύτατα, και στις 10 το βράδυ.
Λιγότερο απο 2 λεπτά αναμονή.

----------


## blade_

> Oι καλύτερες ώρες για να απαντήσουν αμέσως είναι απο τις 2 τα χαράματα έως τις 6 τα χαράματα.
> Απαντάνε στο πιτς φυτίλι και μαθαίνεις τι ζώδιο είναι η τηλεφωνήτρια,σε ποιό κομμωτήριο πάει,
> τι άρωμα της αρέσει,ποιό είναι το σόι της,τι έχει σπουδάσει κλπ κλπ
> και που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά τι άλλο μπορεί να προκύψει.


απαραδεκτος  :Razz: 

και γω βραδυ τηλεφωνο,ειναι πιο ευκολο να κανω τη δουλεια μου.αναρωτιεμαι ομως(δε το εχω δοκιμασει) κατα ποσο μπορω να πετυχω τεχνικο τετοιες ωρες..και μιλαω για ολες τις εταιρειες

----------


## maik

> απαραδεκτος 
> 
> και γω βραδυ τηλεφωνο,ειναι πιο ευκολο να κανω τη δουλεια μου.αναρωτιεμαι ομως(δε το εχω δοκιμασει) κατα ποσο μπορω να πετυχω τεχνικο τετοιες ωρες..και μιλαω για ολες τις εταιρειες


Τεχνικο δεν θα πετυχεις ποτε. Μονο τους κακομοιρους τηλεφωνητες που τους εδωσαν ενα χαρτη ερωταπαντησεων και προσπαθουν να τα βγαλουν περα.

----------


## DVader

> yes yes.
> Για την ακρίβεια 4 φορές το έκανα
> και για να είμαι πιο ακριβής και οι 4 φορές ήταν κοντά στις 1 τα χαράματα και χωρίς κανένα τρελλό χρόνο αναμονής.
> Να περίμενα το πολύ κανα δίλεπτο τρίλεπτο.
> Θα μου πείς ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται να το κάνει όλη η Ελλάδα και να κάθεται να περιμένει ο κόσμος
> πότε θα πάει το χάραμα για να εξυπηρετηθεί.
> Και φυσικά εννοείται ότι δεν πιάστηκα σε συζήτηση με τις τηλεφωνήτριες περι ζωδίων και σπουδών κλπ κλπ


Εγώ πάντως χτες δοκίμασα να καλέσω 3-4 φορές μπας και πέσω σε γκόμενα αλλά όλο αγοράκια μου βγαίνανε οπότε τζίφος να κάνω κάτι ! Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο γιατί απόψε θα βγω ....Ελπίζω να σταθώ ποιο τυχερός !

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

Δεν με ήθελε χτες  η rnd() φαίνεται !

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## nikraven

> απαραδεκτος 
> 
> και γω βραδυ τηλεφωνο,ειναι πιο ευκολο να κανω τη δουλεια μου.αναρωτιεμαι ομως(δε το εχω δοκιμασει) κατα ποσο μπορω να πετυχω τεχνικο τετοιες ωρες..και μιλαω για ολες τις εταιρειες


Πασχάλη δυστυχώς ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο maik.
Tεχνικός δεν υπάρχει σε αυτές τις απογευματινές-βραδυνές ώρες.
Η βλάβη θα προωθηθεί μεν (μέσω υπολογιστικών συστημάτων) αλλά το συνεργείο θα την πάρει το επόμενο πρωί.




> Τεχνικο δεν θα πετυχεις ποτε. Μονο τους κακομοιρους τηλεφωνητες που τους εδωσαν ενα χαρτη ερωταπαντησεων και προσπαθουν να τα βγαλουν περα.

----------


## blade_

α μαλιστα.θα δοκιμασω πρωι αν και καπως διορθωθηκαν τα πραματα..

----------


## Cassander

Σήμερα περιμενα 6 λεπτά πάντως. Με το ρολόι. Ωρα 9 το πρωί.

----------


## adrenalex

ειναι απιστευτοι αυτοι οι τυποι!!! :/

----------


## matelas

Τον τελευταίο μήνα τηλεφώνησα αρκετές φορές, μόνο σε μία κληση απάντησαν μετά απο 5-6 λεπτά, στις άλλες δεν περίμενα ούτε 2 λεπτά.

----------


## DVader

Σήμερα ενώ μου απάντησαν στην τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπαν για το πρόβλημα που τους είπα να το βάλω στο google και δεν μου είπαν κάτι άλλο !!

Απαράδεκτα πράγματα ! Και μετά ζητάνε λύπηση !

----------


## maik

> Σήμερα ενώ μου απάντησαν στην τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπαν για το πρόβλημα που τους είπα να το βάλω στο google και δεν μου είπαν κάτι άλλο !!
> 
> Απαράδεκτα πράγματα ! Και μετά ζητάνε λύπηση !


Για πες μας και μας εδω το προβλημα.

----------


## DVader

> Για πες μας και μας εδω το προβλημα.


Έβαλα σε μια ISDN γραμμή ένα ZTE modem και πήγα να του ανοίξω την 1723. Παρόλο που την όρισα αυτό δεν την ανοίγει ενώ ότι άλλες έχω ανοίξει παίζουν κανονικά ! Πήρα λοιπόν την τεχνική υποστήριξη και ζήτησα βοήθεια μήπως και κάνω κάτι λάθος (π.χ θέμα server δεν παίζει γιατί τοπικά παίζει το VPN) ή ότι κάτι δεν παίζει με την γραμμή ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο γιατί μόνάχα αυτή την πόρτα δεν ανοίγει και άπαικτος τεχνικός μου είπε:

"Ε ! Τώρα να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι χαλασμένο το modem ή κάτι παίζει με την γραμμή δεν γίνετε οπότε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι ! Σας προτείνω να το googlaρετε !!!! Ευχαριστούμε που καλέσατε το 13888. Είμαστε στην διάθεσή σας σε ότι άλλο θελήστε !"

Άπαιχτος !!!!!!!!  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ψάχνω 2 μέρες να βρω τι παίζει και ο άπαικτος μου είπε να το βάλω στο google !

Έχω ανοίξει και thread για αυτό : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/862757-%CE%95%CF%81%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-H108NS

Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι ότι δεν με βοήθησε άλλα στο ότι με έστειλε στο Google ! Είναι για γέλια !

----------


## FuS

Πάμε πάλι.. Ο agent που μίλησες ΔΕΝ είναι τεχνικός.
Και αυτό που σου απάντησε (καλώς ή κακώς) είναι ακριβώς αυτό που του έχουνε πει να απαντά (προσφώνηση-αποφώνηση και πο%τσες μπλε..)

Αντί λοιπόν να τα βάζεις με τον agent των 300€ (ο οποίος έχει να μιλήσει με άλλους 80-90 -τουλάχιστον-, σαν κι εσένα, στο 6ωρο του, βάλε τα με τον ίδιο τον οτέ που του έχει δώσει την γραμμή να σου πει ό,τι σου λέει.

Για γέλια δεν είναι εκείνος. Τους βλέπω καθημερινά τι ζόρι τραβάνε για μερικά ευρώ. ΚΑι εσύ βγαίνεις σε ένα forum και τον κράζεις.

Για γέλια δεν είναι ο agent. 
Για γέλια είναι το περίφημο σχέδιο "εξυγίανσης" του ομίλου και κάποιοι πελάτες/συνδρομητές που κάνουν τους έξυπνους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DVader

> Πάμε πάλι.. Ο agent που μίλησες ΔΕΝ είναι τεχνικός.
> Και αυτό που σου απάντησε (καλώς ή κακώς) είναι ακριβώς αυτό που του έχουνε πει να απαντά (προσφώνηση-αποφώνηση και πο%τσες μπλε..)
> 
> Αντί λοιπόν να τα βάζεις με τον agent των 300€ (ο οποίος έχει να μιλήσει με άλλους 80-90 -τουλάχιστον-, σαν κι εσένα, στο 6ωρο του, βάλε τα με τον ίδιο τον οτέ που του έχει δώσει την γραμμή να σου πει ό,τι σου λέει.
> 
> Για γέλια δεν είναι εκείνος. Τους βλέπω καθημερινά τι ζόρι τραβάνε για μερικά ευρώ. ΚΑι εσύ βγαίνεις σε ένα forum και τον κράζεις.
> 
> Για γέλια δεν είναι ο agent. 
> Για γέλια είναι το περίφημο σχέδιο "εξυγίανσης" του ομίλου και κάποιοι πελάτες/συνδρομητές που κάνουν τους έξυπνους


Εγώ πάντως με την τεχνική υποστήριξη μίλησα. Αν αυτός δεν ήταν τεχνικός αλλά άσχετος προσωπικά δεν με νοιάζει !! 
Το πας αλλού το θέμα και δεν απαντάω καν ! Πήγα να γράψω κάτι αλλά το έσβησα ! Πάντως όσο απαντάει σε τηλέφωνα απαιτώ να βοηθάει τον κόσμο...
Για μένα φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ και ο ίδιος ο υπάλληλος.... 

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι άσχετα !

- - - Updated - - -

Αν θέλεις άνοιξε άλλο topic με θέμα αυτό και το συζητάμε ...και εκεί θα σου πω την αποψή μου ..Αν και νομίζω ότι την έχω πει ποιο πάνω !

----------


## Pan_1

Κατι μου θυμιζουν αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## nikos salonika

Συγνωμη αν θα φανω επιθετικος αλλα παιδια εδω δεν ειναι για να αναλυσει ο καθενας τα προβληματα που εχει με την συνδεση του στον ΟΤΕ .
Αυτη τη στιγμη η διοικηση εκβιαζει χιλιαδες υπαλληλους να υπογραψουν μεσα σε μια ημερα ! 
Για να προλαβουν προφανως τις εργασιακες εξελιξεις που ενδεχωμενος θα ακολουθησουν.
Μιλαμε για χιλιαδες ατομα - ψυχες , με οικογενειες αλλους να θελουν να θελουν να κανουν οικογενειες και να μην μπορουν !
Το 13888 φετος βγηκε καλυτερο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. Με οτι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο.
Η διοικηση οχι μονο δεν αναγνωριζει την επιτυχια αλλα μας πεταει ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΕ.
Ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο των εργαζομενων , πλεον εχει γνωση του αντικειμενου των τηλεπικοινωνιων. Καθως ειμαστε υπαλληλοι με μια σχετικη εμπειρεια-εκπαιδευση.
Δεν ειμαστε οι παροδικοι υπαλληλοι - φοιτητες του 1249 με οτι και αν σημαινει αυτο !
Οταν καποιος ζηταει επαγγελματικη αντιμετωπιση απο ενα customer care service πρεπει και τον αλλον να τον αντιμετωπιζει σαν επαγγελματια και οχι σαν κανα παιδακι.
Στηριξτε μας ψυχολογικα εστω Γιατον Θεο!

----------


## DVader

> Συγνωμη αν θα φανω επιθετικος αλλα παιδια εδω δεν ειναι για να αναλυσει ο καθενας τα προβληματα που εχει με την συνδεση του στον ΟΤΕ .
> Αυτη τη στιγμη η διοικηση εκβιαζει χιλιαδες υπαλληλους να υπογραψουν μεσα σε μια ημερα ! 
> Για να προλαβουν προφανως τις εργασιακες εξελιξεις που ενδεχωμενος θα ακολουθησουν.
> Μιλαμε για χιλιαδες ατομα - ψυχες , με οικογενειες αλλους να θελουν να θελουν να κανουν οικογενειες και να μην μπορουν !
> Το 13888 φετος βγηκε καλυτερο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. Με οτι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο.
> Η διοικηση οχι μονο δεν αναγνωριζει την επιτυχια αλλα μας πεταει ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΕ.
> Ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο των εργαζομενων , πλεον εχει γνωση του αντικειμενου των τηλεπικοινωνιων. Καθως ειμαστε υπαλληλοι με μια σχετικη εμπειρεια-εκπαιδευση.
> Δεν ειμαστε οι παροδικοι υπαλληλοι - φοιτητες του 1249 με οτι και αν σημαινει αυτο !
> Οταν καποιος ζηταει επαγγελματικη αντιμετωπιση απο ενα customer care service πρεπει και τον αλλον να τον αντιμετωπιζει σαν επαγγελματια και οχι σαν κανα παιδακι.
> Στηριξτε μας ψυχολογικα εστω Γιατον Θεο!


Καλησπέρα σου και σένα και συγγνώμη αν θα φανώ κακός ή απόλυτος ή δεν ξέρω τι !  Δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι προσωπικά με σένα !

Ως Έλλην πολίτης στηρίζω ως πελάτης δεν θέλω να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιατί θα φανώ κακός και εμπαθής !

Μια απορία έχω μόνο ! Τις απαντήσεις που δίνετε σας τις δίνουνε ...ή τις βγάζετε μόνοι σας ?



Off Topic




Δεν έχω διάθεση τσακωμού να ξέρεις ! Κουβέντα προσπαθώ να κάνω !

----------


## nikos salonika

> Καλησπέρα σου και σένα και συγγνώμη αν θα φανώ κακός ή απόλυτος ή δεν ξέρω τι !  Δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι προσωπικά με σένα !
> 
> Ως Έλλην πολίτης στηρίζω ως πελάτης δεν θέλω να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιατί θα φανώ κακός και εμπαθής !
> 
> Μια απορία έχω μόνο ! Τις απαντήσεις που δίνετε σας τις δίνουνε ...ή τις βγάζετε μόνοι σας ?
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


σεναρια επικοινωνιας παντα υπαρχουν στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα. Ερωτοαπαντησεις θεωρω στο τεχνικο υπαρχουν γιατι τα πραματα που μπορεις να κανεις τηλεφωνικα ειναι συγκεκριμενα. Παρολαυτα δεν ειμαι στο τεχνικο τμημα και σου απανταω με βαση αυτα που ξερω απο συναδελφους.

----------


## tzelen

Οι εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάντα πληρώνονται παραπάνω, έστω και στις συνθήκες που ζούμε. Ένα ΤΚ με αντικείμενο technical support δεν μπορεί να προσλάβει κόσμο με γνώσεις πάνω σε δίκτυα, μηχανικούς υπολογιστών, πτυχιούχους πληροφορικής κτλ. Στηρίζονται σε ένα lightning fast πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης, το οποίο έχει καταρτιστεί πάνω στο σκεπτικό ότι η πλειονότητα των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει ένας πελάτης λύνονται χωρίς να χρειάζονται ειδικά skills. 
Γι'αυτό και αν τύχει σε κάποιον που αντιμετωπίζει ένα πραγματικά περίεργο, ή δυσεπίλυτο πρόβλημα να επικοινωνήσει, μπορεί να συμβεί να ανανακτίσει με την "ασχετοσύνη" του υπαλλήλου.
Θα μου πει κάποιος, "και εγώ βρε αδελφέ τί φταίω που θέλω να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου" και έχει δίκιο, αλλά...

----------


## nikos salonika

Δελτίο τύπου

Να υπογράψουν παραίτηση εξαναγκάστηκαν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης του 13888 του ομίλου ΟΤΕ την περασμένη εβδομάδα από την διοίκηση του ομίλου. Η διοίκηση του ομίλου ΟΤΕ θέλει να μεταφέρει όλο το προσωπικό του 13888 που ανήκε στην εταιρεία OTEPLUS σε μία άλλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία (E VALUE) με ατομικές συμβάσεις που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις της εργατικής νομοθεσίας χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψη της τη συλλογική σύμβαση εργασίας. Λόγω της αναταραχής που προκλήθηκε οι εργαζόμενοι απαίτησαν ενημέρωση και ουσιαστικά δεν δούλεψαν προχωρώντας σε λευκή απεργία. Ο προφανής λόγος που ο ΟΤΕ βιάζεται είναι οι αναμενόμενες ανακοινώσεις της κυβέρνησης για νέο καθεστώς στα εργασιακά. Ο ΟΤΕ που αυτή τη στιγμή παρέχει τις πιο ακριβές υπηρεσίες τηλεπικοινωνίας και είναι από τις πιο κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις, αμείβει τους εργαζομένους του με μισθούς από 200 εώς 600 ευρώ το οχτάωρο αναλογικά. Οι υπάλληλοι που καλούνται να υπογράψουν τις νέες ατομικές συμβάσεις χάνουν τα χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και ότι δικαιώματα έχουν για επιδόματα όπως γάμου, δώρα Χριστουγέννων κτλ.
Το 13888 είναι όλοι εκείνοι που σηκώνουν τα τηλέφωνα όταν καλείς για τις τηλεφωνικές βλάβες/ υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ. 
Άραγε γνωρίζεις πως :
αν και εργαζόμαστε στα κτήρια του ΟΤΕ, δεν είμαστε υπάλληλοι ΟΤΕ αλλά μισθωμένοι υπάλληλοι θυγατρικών (oteplus, evalue) που τις χρησιμοποιεί για να προσλαμβάνει εξευτελιστικά φτηνό προσωπικό;
οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δουλεύουμε 6ωρα και 4ωρα με τους μισθούς μας να κυμαίνονται από 200 έως 350 ευρώ καθώς επίσης ότι οι περισσότεροι από εμάς προσληφθήκαμε ως πτυχιούχοι αλλά αμειβόμαστε με τον κατώτατο μισθό ως ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες δίχως κανένα επίδομα

*Ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σας,
Είμαστε στη διάθεση σας,
Οι υπάλληλοι του 13888*

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Συμφωνώ με αυτα που γράφονται ΑΛΛΑ ο εκπρόσωπος του ΟΤΕ *εκπροσωπεί το ΟΤΕ* δηλαδη την εταιρία και όχι τον εαυτό του.

Οπότε οταν καλεί ο πελάτης ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στον ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ..
Κατ επέκταση ο Υπάλληλος δεν πρέπει να παίρνει προσωπικά την όποια ένταση απο μεριάς πελάτη.

Απο την άλλη ο πελάτης δεν δικαιολογείται να εκφράζεται με ανάρμοστο τρόπο απέναντι στον οποιοδήποτε .

Το αν τα μηχανήματα κολάνε ή ειναι 4ωρος αναλώσιμος ο υπάλληλος δεν αφορά σε καμία περίπτωση τον πελάτη.
Ολα αυτά ειναι λαικισμός για μένα.

----------


## reaper1

αν δεν πηγαινε κανεις να δουλεψει εκει θα αλλαζαν συστημα

----------


## alexgk

Όποτε χρειάστηκα την τεχνική βοήθεια δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την υποστήριξη. Καλούν τους εργαζόμενους σε ατομικές συμβάσεις, δικαίωμα που δίνει ο νόμος στον εργοδότη για να μειώσει την εργατική δύναμη του υπαλλήλου. Προχωράμε σε τακτικές εργασιακού μεσαίωνα για να πλουτίζουν οι λίγοι εις βάρος των πολλών άσχημα αμοιβόμενων υπαλλήλων. Η επιχειρηματικότητα δεν είναι κακό πράγμα. Είναι απαραίτητη για την ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας. Το ίδιο όμως απαραίτητη είναι μια καλή και δίκαιη ως προς την παραγωγικότητα και τις ώρες εργασίες του εργατικού δυναμικού. Στο τέλος αν γενικευτεί η μείωση στους μισθούς, θα μειωθεί η αγοραστική δύναμη, η ζήτηση και χαμένοι θα βγούνε και οι επιχειρηματίες.

----------


## DVader

> Δελτίο τύπου
> 
> Να υπογράψουν παραίτηση εξαναγκάστηκαν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης του 13888 του ομίλου ΟΤΕ την περασμένη εβδομάδα από την διοίκηση του ομίλου. Η διοίκηση του ομίλου ΟΤΕ θέλει να μεταφέρει όλο το προσωπικό του 13888 που ανήκε στην εταιρεία OTEPLUS σε μία άλλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία (E VALUE) με ατομικές συμβάσεις που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις της εργατικής νομοθεσίας χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψη της τη συλλογική σύμβαση εργασίας. Λόγω της αναταραχής που προκλήθηκε οι εργαζόμενοι απαίτησαν ενημέρωση και ουσιαστικά δεν δούλεψαν προχωρώντας σε λευκή απεργία. Ο προφανής λόγος που ο ΟΤΕ βιάζεται είναι οι αναμενόμενες ανακοινώσεις της κυβέρνησης για νέο καθεστώς στα εργασιακά. Ο ΟΤΕ που αυτή τη στιγμή παρέχει τις πιο ακριβές υπηρεσίες τηλεπικοινωνίας και είναι από τις πιο κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις, αμείβει τους εργαζομένους του με μισθούς από 200 εώς 600 ευρώ το οχτάωρο αναλογικά. Οι υπάλληλοι που καλούνται να υπογράψουν τις νέες ατομικές συμβάσεις χάνουν τα χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και ότι δικαιώματα έχουν για επιδόματα όπως γάμου, δώρα Χριστουγέννων κτλ.
> Το 13888 είναι όλοι εκείνοι που σηκώνουν τα τηλέφωνα όταν καλείς για τις τηλεφωνικές βλάβες/ υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ. 
> Άραγε γνωρίζεις πως :
> αν και εργαζόμαστε στα κτήρια του ΟΤΕ, δεν είμαστε υπάλληλοι ΟΤΕ αλλά μισθωμένοι υπάλληλοι θυγατρικών (oteplus, evalue) που τις χρησιμοποιεί για να προσλαμβάνει εξευτελιστικά φτηνό προσωπικό;
> οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δουλεύουμε 6ωρα και 4ωρα με τους μισθούς μας να κυμαίνονται από 200 έως 350 ευρώ καθώς επίσης ότι οι περισσότεροι από εμάς προσληφθήκαμε ως πτυχιούχοι αλλά αμειβόμαστε με τον κατώτατο μισθό ως ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες δίχως κανένα επίδομα
> 
> *Ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σας,
> ...


Πλάκα έχεις ....

Θέλεις απάντηση σοβαρά ..?

- - - Updated - - -




> Συμφωνώ με αυτα που γράφονται ΑΛΛΑ ο εκπρόσωπος του ΟΤΕ *εκπροσωπεί το ΟΤΕ* δηλαδη την εταιρία και όχι τον εαυτό του.
> 
> Οπότε οταν καλεί ο πελάτης ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στον ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ..
> Κατ επέκταση ο Υπάλληλος δεν πρέπει να παίρνει προσωπικά την όποια ένταση απο μεριάς πελάτη.
> 
> Απο την άλλη ο πελάτης δεν δικαιολογείται να εκφράζεται με ανάρμοστο τρόπο απέναντι στον οποιοδήποτε .
> 
> Το αν τα μηχανήματα κολάνε ή ειναι 4ωρος αναλώσιμος ο υπάλληλος δεν αφορά σε καμία περίπτωση τον πελάτη.
> Ολα αυτά ειναι λαικισμός για μένα.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου 100% και θα προσθέσω:
Για αυτούς που χάνουν την δουλειά του έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ κανείς ? Τους χάιδεψε ποτέ κανείς ? Όχι !
Για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν τόσοι συνάδελφοι καθημερινά στις εργασίες του ασχολήθηκε ποτέ κανείς ? Έγιναν ποτέ γνωστές ?

Τι διαφορά έχει ένας υπάλληλος του 13888 από ένα συνάδελφο που πασχίζει να κάνει την δουλειά του όσο καλύτερα μπορεί σε ένα τμήμα μηχανογράφησης μιας εταιρίας !

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα όσο σκληρά και είναι !

----------


## fwest

ποσες γραμμες εχουν?

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Οι εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάντα πληρώνονται παραπάνω, έστω και στις συνθήκες που ζούμε. Ένα ΤΚ με αντικείμενο technical support δεν μπορεί να προσλάβει κόσμο με γνώσεις πάνω σε δίκτυα, μηχανικούς υπολογιστών, πτυχιούχους πληροφορικής κτλ. Στηρίζονται σε ένα lightning fast πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης, το οποίο έχει καταρτιστεί πάνω στο σκεπτικό ότι η πλειονότητα των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει ένας πελάτης λύνονται χωρίς να χρειάζονται ειδικά skills. 
> Γι'αυτό και αν τύχει σε κάποιον που αντιμετωπίζει ένα πραγματικά περίεργο, ή δυσεπίλυτο πρόβλημα να επικοινωνήσει, μπορεί να συμβεί να ανανακτίσει με την "ασχετοσύνη" του υπαλλήλου.
> Θα μου πει κάποιος, "και εγώ βρε αδελφέ τί φταίω που θέλω να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου" και έχει δίκιο, αλλά...


Φίλτατε Τζελέν να ξέρεις πάντα πως υπάρχουν οι γνώστες και υπάρχουν και οι ξερόλες.
Ο τύπος που θα πάρει στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, θα ζητήσει να κάνει ανάλυση ο τηλεφωνικτής της δομής του δικτύου, θα πετάει τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά πολλές φορές άσχετα με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει, ενώ στο τέλος  θα "αγανακτεί" με την "ασχετοσύνη" του τηλεφωνητή, ε , είναι ξερόλας.
Όταν λες "έχω αποσυνδέσεις" ο τηλεφωνητής έχει χρέος να κάνει 2-3 τεστ και 2-3 ερωτήσεις. Αν δε λυθεί το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να δηλώσει βλάβη και όχι να σου αναλύσει τη θεωρία πεδίων, το crosstalk και τι εκφράζει η έννοια "signal to noise ratio".

Μια χαρά είναι οι τηλεφωνητές στο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Όσες φορές χρειάστεικε να καλέσω για το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο πολύπλοκο έκαναν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Στο πολύπλοκο επικοινώνησε μαζί μου τεχνικός και μου το έλυσε, δε περίμενα από τον τηλεφωνητή να βγάζει το συμπέρασμα πως η γραμμή μου είναι σε προβληματικό port.

----------


## h20_polo

Κρίμα στα παιδιά, αντι να αξιοποιήσουν τα πτυχία τους.

----------


## netcon

Από Παρασκευή απόγευμα καλώ στο 13888 και εχει τρομερή αναμονή! Δεν εχω επικοινωνήσει ουτε μία φορά. Πριν λίγο που ξανά κάλεσα ο τηλεφωνητής ανέφερε πως ο μέσος χρόνος απάντησης ειναι τα 45 λεπτά.

----------


## puntomania

Στην Ελλάδα του τουρισμού... έστω και εποχική... οι Αλβανοί... οι Βούλγαροι... Και πόσοι ακόμα... πιάσανε το νόημα... Και μαζεύουν χιλιάρικα... Μέσα σε 3-4 μήνες.... οπότε τα δικά μας παιδιά με τα πτυχία... ας κάτσουν στον κάθε ΟΤΕ..  με τα 2-3 κατοστάρικα... Τον κυριακάτικο καφέ και τα ρεπό τους.

Σκληρό μεν... αλλ α πραγματικότητά.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Από Παρασκευή απόγευμα καλώ στο 13888 και εχει τρομερή αναμονή! Δεν εχω επικοινωνήσει ουτε μία φορά. Πριν λίγο που ξανά κάλεσα ο τηλεφωνητής ανέφερε πως ο μέσος χρόνος απάντησης ειναι τα 45 λεπτά.



Πάτα την επιλογή να σε καλέσουν εκείνοι και παράτα τους. 

Εγώ έτσι έκανα πριν κάνα μήνα, που χρειάστηκα το 13888 για βλάβη. Πήρα το απόγευμα, μου λέει αναμονή 45 λεπτά.
Περιμένω και ξαφνικά η κλήση τερματίστηκε μόνη της μετά από 30 λεπτά! Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε... Αφού έβριζα για κάμποση ώρα, που πήγε μισή ώρα χαμένη, ξαναπήρα αργότερα... 

*Μου είπε αναμονή 2 ώρες!!!* Πήρα από κινητό Cosmote και χρεώθηκα την κλήση δεύτερη φορά κιόλας, γιατί δεν είχαμε ούτε σταθερό, ούτε ίντερνετ. Όχι μόνο εμείς, αλλά όλο το χωριό... Με ρώτησε ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής αν θέλω να με καλέσουν εκείνοι και το επέλεξα. Τελικά αφού πέρασαν κάτι παραπάνω από 2 ώρες, με κάλεσε ο αυτόματος πάλι. Χρειάστηκε να περιμένω άλλα 15 λεπτά, μέχρι κάποιος να απαντήσει. Μιλάμε η ώρα είχε φτάσει 11 παρά το βράδυ... Αλλά ευτυχώς κάποιος απάντησε. 

"Ωραία" εξυπηρέτηση, που τη διαφημίζουν κιόλας... Με καμία άλλη εταιρεία δε μου έχει συμβεί αυτό, ακόμα και η WIND το σηκώνει αμέσως (μετά το μήνυμα του αυτόματου τηλεφωνητή)...

----------


## sdikr

> Πάτα την επιλογή να σε καλέσουν εκείνοι και παράτα τους. 
> 
> Εγώ έτσι έκανα πριν κάνα μήνα, που χρειάστηκα το 13888 για βλάβη. Πήρα το απόγευμα, μου λέει αναμονή 45 λεπτά.
> Περιμένω και ξαφνικά η κλήση τερματίστηκε μόνη της μετά από 30 λεπτά! Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε... Αφού έβριζα για κάμποση ώρα, που πήγε μισή ώρα χαμένη, ξαναπήρα αργότερα... 
> 
> *Μου είπε αναμονή 2 ώρες!!!* Πήρα από κινητό Cosmote και χρεώθηκα την κλήση δεύτερη φορά κιόλας, γιατί δεν είχαμε ούτε σταθερό, ούτε ίντερνετ. Όχι μόνο εμείς, αλλά όλο το χωριό... Με ρώτησε ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής αν θέλω να με καλέσουν εκείνοι και το επέλεξα. Τελικά αφού πέρασαν κάτι παραπάνω από 2 ώρες, με κάλεσε ο αυτόματος πάλι. Χρειάστηκε να περιμένω άλλα 15 λεπτά, μέχρι κάποιος να απαντήσει. Μιλάμε η ώρα είχε φτάσει 11 παρά το βράδυ... Αλλά ευτυχώς κάποιος απάντησε. 
> 
> "Ωραία" εξυπηρέτηση, που τη διαφημίζουν κιόλας... Με καμία άλλη εταιρεία δε μου έχει συμβεί αυτό, ακόμα και η WIND το σηκώνει αμέσως (μετά το μήνυμα του αυτόματου τηλεφωνητή)...




είναι πιο καλή δηλαδή της wind;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> είναι πιο καλή δηλαδή της wind;


 Φυσικά, αφού η WIND μαμάει!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   

Πέρα από την πλάκα, όταν χρυσοπληρώνεις τον ΟΤΕ που το "παίζει" αξιοπιστία και σου απαντά στο τηλέφωνο μετά από 2 ώρες, ενώ η "φτηνιάρικη" WIND σου απαντά σε 2 δευτερόλεπτα, σου φαίνεται "κάπως"... Δε σου φαίνεται;  :Razz:

----------


## Verde

Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης και των μισθων πεινας δυστυχως η εξυπηρετηση πελατων και οι γνωσεις των πωλητων σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρειες και σε ΟΛΑ τα προιοντα και υπηρεσίες ειναι πλέον σπάνια!!

Παρασκευη βραδυ παιρνω τη Nova στο 13831 γιατι χαλασε το τηλεκοντρολ. Αυτος που απαντησε με πληρη βεβαιοτητα μου ειπε να παω σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα NOVA για να αγορασω και οτι ολα τα μαγαζια εχουν στοκ.
Σαββατο μεσημερι λοιπον παω στο καταστημα NOVA Γλυφαδας και ο υπαλληλος δηλωσε εκπληκτος, οτι κανενα μαγαζι δεν εχει τηλεκοντρολ και με παρεπεμψε παλι στο 13831  :Respekt:  (το να καλεσει ο ιδιος επι τοπου για να με εξυπηρετησει δεν το σκεφτηκε ποτε  :Whistle: )
Τελικα τη 2η φορα που πηρα στο 13831 επεσα σε πιο σχετικο υπαλληλο και περιμενω να το παραλαβω (ελπιζω να ερθει εντος του 2018)

Αυτη ειναι η εξυπηρετηση σε ολες τις εταιρειες σε ολα τα προιοντα εν ετη 2018
Ιδιωτικες και δημοσιες υπηρεσιες ενα μπαχαλο!
Απλα γελας και τους γραφεις ολους!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης και των μισθων πεινας δυστυχως η εξυπηρετηση πελατων και οι γνωσεις των πωλητων σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρειες και σε ΟΛΑ τα προιοντα και υπηρεσίες ειναι πλέον σπάνια!!
> 
> Παρασκευη βραδυ παιρνω τη Nova στο 13831 γιατι χαλασε το τηλεκοντρολ. Αυτος που απαντησε με πληρη βεβαιοτητα μου ειπε να παω σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα NOVA για να αγορασω και οτι ολα τα μαγαζια εχουν στοκ.
> Σαββατο μεσημερι λοιπον παω στο καταστημα NOVA Γλυφαδας και ο υπαλληλος δηλωσε εκπληκτος, οτι κανενα μαγαζι δεν εχει τηλεκοντρολ και με παρεπεμψε παλι στο 13831  (το να καλεσει ο ιδιος επι τοπου για να με εξυπηρετησει δεν το σκεφτηκε ποτε )
> Τελικα τη 2η φορα που πηρα στο 13831 επεσα σε πιο σχετικο υπαλληλο και περιμενω να το παραλαβω (ελπιζω να ερθει εντος του 2018)
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η εξυπηρετηση σε ολες τις εταιρειες σε ολα τα προιοντα εν ετη 2018
> Ιδιωτικες και δημοσιες υπηρεσιες ενα μπαχαλο!
> Απλα γελας και τους γραφεις ολους!


Εχει το jumbo με 3 €
Και για aircondition και για τηλεοράσεις.

Αυτό για τα aircond;ition είναι καταπληκτικό, δοκιμάστηκε σε mitsubishi electric, mitsubishi heavy industries, daikin, air κάτι και είναι άψογο. (είχανε χαθεί τα τηλεκοντρόλ)

----------


## Cyanide84

Συμφωνώ και προσυπογράφω όσα λέει ο callcenters. Πάντως όσο έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για την Connx σύνδεση δεν είχα παράπονο για την αναμονή πάντως. Σε φυσιολογικά όρια ήταν πάντα.

----------


## sv1ui

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια η κατάσταση παραμένει τρισάθλια. Ατέλειωτες αναμονές, εκπρόσωποι με ελλιπή πληροφόρηση, κατακερματισμένα πληροφορικά συστήματα...
Μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι η Cosmote ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρεται να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση. Εμένα ως πελάτη με έχουν χάσει ΛΟΓΩ του άθλιου 13888 - έφυγα, πήγα στη Vodafone και βρήκα την υγειά μου.
Αντί να ξοδεύουν τα ωραία τους λεφτά σε διαφημίσεις προσπαθώντας να μαζέψουν πελάτες, γιατί δεν ξοδεύουν λίγα λεφτά να βελτιώσουν το 13888, μήπως καταφέρουν και κρατήσουν τους πελάτες που ήδη έχουν?  :Thinking:  Περίεργο.

----------


## gcf

Εσύ βρήκες την υγειά σου, εγώ κόντεψα να τη χάσω όταν έκανα το λάθος να μεταφέρω στη Vodafone το σταθερό και το κινητό του ηλικιωμένου πατέρα μου.
Εδώ και 5 μήνες, διαρκής ταλαιπωρία, όχι για τεχνικά προβλήματα αλλά συστημικά και οργανωτικά.

----------


## HliasLarissa

Ρε παιδιά άμα θέλετε να κανετε ερωτήσεις στο 13888 μπορείτε να κανετε το εξής κολπάκι :
Παίρνετε στο 13788 π είναι το τεχνικό τμήμα. Συνήθως εμενα 10 δευτερολεπτα αναμονή εχω. Εσείς πείτε πχ να σας κάνουν μια εκκαθάριση της γραμμής και μετά ρωτήστε κάτι που αφορά το εμπορικό τμήμα . Αυτοί θα σας πουνε δεν ξέρουμε και πείτε τους να σας συνδέσουν με το εμπορικό τμήμα. Έτσι η αναμονή είναι μικρότερη έως και καθόλου κάποιες φορές .

----------

